# Ha vinto il no



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...sultati_referendum_2016-153452780/?ref=HREA-1


 effetti Renzi si dimette come aveva già precedentemente dichiarato 
elezioni a primavera 
spread che risale ( e presumo risalirà sino alle elezioni )
euro a picco ( questo presumo sia una fluttuazione momentanea ) 

a voi  il dibattito 

su [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION], [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION], [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION], [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION], [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION], [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION], [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION],  ect ect ah sì [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] non vorrai mica tacere !!!


----------



## kikko64 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...sultati_referendum_2016-153452780/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> 
> effetti Renzi si dimette come aveva già precedentemente dichiarato
> ...


Come ho già scritto altrove, avrà anche vinto il NO ma in verità ha vinto Renzi ... ed alla grande !!


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...sultati_referendum_2016-153452780/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> 
> effetti Renzi si dimette come aveva già precedentemente dichiarato
> ...


Mi hai tolto la facoltà di intervenire? Cavolo sono proprio così illeggibile?    .....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto la facoltà di intervenire? Cavolo sono proprio così illeggibile?    .....


Amoreeee ma no !!!! Ho messo un po' di nick e poi ect ect .... Perdonami


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Non mi piace infierire sui vinti, e in questo caso, come spesso accade, ci sarebbe davvero l'imbarazzo della scelta.

Dico che Renzi ha dimostrato come si sa perdere, lui sa perdere bene, una bellissima lezione di come si sa perdere, e proprio x questo penso lo rivedremo presto protagonista.

Quanto ai contenuti, mi è piaciuto molto l intervento di un giornalista ospite a LA7 ieri sera, che ha detto:

"Renzi aveva detto agli italiani che una serie impressionante di cose andranno meglio se miglioriamo il meccanismo... Gli italiani hanno risposto NO, per migliorare le cose, il meccanismo a questo livello non c'entra nulla, non prendiamoci x il culo.."

Aggiungo che Renzi ha costruito la sua caduta con le sue stesse mani, circondandosi in primis di ministri evanescenti e traballanti, mai padroni del loro ruolo e  delle responsabilita' dei loro atti, in primissima fila Madia e Giannini) e anche questo dà da riflettere.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...sultati_referendum_2016-153452780/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> 
> effetti Renzi si dimette come aveva già precedentemente dichiarato
> ...



La cosa che mi perplime sostanzialmente è che si sarebbe dovuto votare per approvare o meno una riforma costituzionale (qualcosa di più importante di un Renzi o di un D'Alema, in teoria), valutandola, non per uno schieramento partitico.
A giudicare dai commenti di oggi che leggo in giro, molti hanno votato invece seguendo la propria inclinazione politica.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa che mi perplime sostanzialmente è che si sarebbe dovuto votare per approvare o meno una riforma costituzionale (qualcosa di più importante di un Renzi o di un D'Alema, in teoria), valutandola, non per uno schieramento partitico.
> A giudicare dai commenti di oggi che leggo in giro, molti hanno votato invece seguendo la propria inclinazione politica.


Ma è stato un voto politico, ed è diventato tale bisogna dirlo soprattutto per scelta della stesso Renzi


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è stato un voto politico, ed è diventato tale bisogna dirlo soprattutto per scelta della stesso Renzi


Infatti.
E la cosa è a mio parere triste, o perlomeno non mi piace.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa che mi perplime sostanzialmente è che si sarebbe dovuto votare per approvare o meno una riforma costituzionale (qualcosa di più importante di un Renzi o di un D'Alema, in teoria), valutandola, non per uno schieramento partitico.
> A giudicare dai commenti di oggi che leggo in giro, molti hanno votato invece seguendo la propria inclinazione politica.


Ti aspettavi per davvero qualcosa di diverso dagli italiani?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E la cosa è a mio parere triste, o perlomeno non mi piace.


Ma può anche darsi che il referendum sia stato fatto per mettere un punto fermo 
e capire cosa vogliono gli italiani, per ora si è capito cosa non vogliono ... 

Infatti ti ha giustamente annunciato le dimissioni, nemmeno io al suo posto resterei, in tutta onestà 
poi come dice [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] probabilmente  avrà comunque un futuro politico ne sono convinta, toccherà vedere quando e con chi


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E la cosa è a mio parere triste, o perlomeno non mi piace.


E' vero, ma come dice Fiamma questo lo ha scelto lui.

È come dire al partner "se non ti tingi i capelli biondi, allora vuol dire che non mi vuoi bene"

Quale più ovvia risposta di un "ah si? Ecco.. Allora facciamo che non ti voglio bene e resto moro"


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti aspettavi per davvero qualcosa di diverso dagli italiani?


No.
Ho visto già in altre occasioni votare non tanto le proposte o la persona, ma il partito.
Siamo un popolo di tifosi anche fuori dallo stadio.
E' una constatazione.
Ma come la faccio io, la fanno anche i partiti, che sanno come agire per gestire questa modalità.
Al meglio per loro.
Avrebbe dovuto saperlo anche Renzi, in teoria.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E' vero, ma come dice Fiamma questo lo ha scelto lui.
> 
> È come dire al partner "se non ti tingi i capelli biondi, allora vuol dire che non mi vuoi bene"
> 
> Quale più ovvia risposta di un "ah si? Ecco.. Allora facciamo che non ti voglio bene e resto moro"


Renzi si è rovinato da solo... ha iniziato col patto funesto con Berlusconi, e ha proseguito con Verdini, vendendo al diavolo l'anima del partito. E già questo moltissimi elettori di sinistra non gliel'hanno perdonato. Ha partorito una riforma costituzionale oscena, nè carne nè pesce. Lì che doveva osare non ha osato. O forse avrebbe voluto farlo ma non gli è stato permesso. In ultimo, ha personalizzato una votazione istituzionale rendendola politica. Mi viene da sorridere a leggere certi commenti sul fatto che gli italiani abbiano votato politicamente, quando il primo a farlo è stato il presidente del Consiglio


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Renzi si è rovinato da solo... ha iniziato col patto funesto con Berlusconi, e ha proseguito con Verdini, vendendo al diavolo l'anima del partito. E già questo moltissimi elettori di sinistra non gliel'hanno perdonato. Ha partorito una riforma costituzionale oscena, nè carne nè pesce. Lì che doveva osare non ha osato. O forse avrebbe voluto farlo ma non gli è stato permesso. In ultimo, ha personalizzato una votazione istituzionale rendendola politica. Mi viene da sorridere a leggere certi commenti sul fatto che gli italiani abbiano votato politicamente, quando il primo a farlo è stato il presidente del Consiglio


Ma indubbiamente è stato Renzi


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto altrove, avrà anche vinto il NO ma in verità ha vinto Renzi ... ed alla grande !!


Quelle di Renzi e della Boschi erano lacrime di gioia... :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma indubbiamente è stato Renzi


eh si... è stato il più italiano degli italiani


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si... è stato il più italiano degli italiani


  Be se avesse vinto avrebbe avuto un trampolino di lancio corposo


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Renzi si è rovinato da solo... ha iniziato col patto funesto con Berlusconi, e ha proseguito con Verdini, vendendo al diavolo l'anima del partito. E già questo moltissimi elettori di sinistra non gliel'hanno perdonato. Ha partorito una riforma costituzionale oscena, nè carne nè pesce. Lì che doveva osare non ha osato. O forse avrebbe voluto farlo ma non gli è stato permesso. In ultimo, ha personalizzato una votazione istituzionale rendendola politica. Mi viene da sorridere a leggere certi commenti sul fatto che gli italiani abbiano votato politicamente, *quando il primo a farlo è stato il presidente del Consigli*o


Ma infatti questa cosa è stata triste fin dalla partenza.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Renzi si è rovinato da solo... ha iniziato col patto funesto con Berlusconi, e ha proseguito con Verdini, vendendo al diavolo l'anima del partito. E già questo moltissimi elettori di sinistra non gliel'hanno perdonato. Ha partorito una riforma costituzionale oscena, nè carne nè pesce. Lì che doveva osare non ha osato. O forse avrebbe voluto farlo ma non gli è stato permesso. In ultimo, ha personalizzato una votazione istituzionale rendendola politica. Mi viene da sorridere a leggere certi commenti sul fatto che gli italiani abbiano votato politicamente, quando il primo a farlo è stato il presidente del Consiglio


Qua il problema non è se si è votato politicamente o meno, per me era chiaro sin dall' inizio che si votava "contro" nella migliore tradizione italica del tutti contro tutto.
Il problema è che siamo punto e a capo.

Comunque niente paura, i vari Dalema Berlusconi Salvini Grillo, il pianista Zagrebesky, fine estata costituzionale, campione di decadenti raffinatezze legislative, proporranno una riforma del sistema elettorale fattibile, che vedremo sicuramente realizzata entro il prossimo secolo....  se non falliamo prima.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...sultati_referendum_2016-153452780/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> 
> effetti Renzi si dimette come aveva già precedentemente dichiarato
> ...


No..io sto zitto. 
Tanto io alle elezioni in genere perdo sempre, referendum compresi! 

Mi divertirò solo a leggere i commenti su Facebook o i vari social network..di tutti quelli che hanno votato NO per mandare via Renzi e che scriveranno esattamente le stesse cose di chi verrà dopo, possa essere pure Gesù Cristo :carneval:

Ma a tutti quelli che hanno votato NO..io farei una domandina: ma voi, cosa volete che faccia un Governo per migliorare le istituzioni?
Nella migliore delle ipotesi avremo tante risposte diverse quante sono le persone che rispondono. Quindi per fare le riforme cosa facciamo? una dittatura oppure si va per gradi? E se andando per gradi, le riforme non si riescono a fare...cosa facciamo? Andiamo avanti a lamentarci? 
Che splendido Paese che siamo :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..io sto zitto.
> Tanto io alle elezioni in genere perdo sempre, referendum compresi!
> 
> Mi divertirò solo a leggere i commenti su Facebook o i vari social network..di tutti quelli che hanno votato NO per mandare via Renzi e che scriveranno esattamente le stesse cose di chi verrà dopo, possa essere pure Gesù Cristo :carneval:
> ...


in effetti siamo un paese leggermente ingessato :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Qua il problema non è se si è votato politicamente o meno, per me era chiaro sin dall' inizio che si votava "contro" nella migliore tradizione italica del tutti contro tutto.
> Il problema è che siamo punto e a capo.
> 
> Comunque niente paura, i *vari Dalema Berlusconi Salvini Grillo, il pianista Zagrebesky, fine estata costituzionale,* campione di decadenti raffinatezze legislative, proporranno una riforma del sistema elettorale fattibile, che vedremo sicuramente realizzata entro il prossimo secolo....  se non falliamo prima.


Ma che senso ha continuare a fare la lista dei nomi del No... potrei farti tantinomi  "impresentabili" del Si. Parli di voto contro, e sei il primo a cascare nella stessa trappola. 
La Costituzione non è il problema, il problema è il livello medio della classe politica italiana (e alla base del suo corpo elettorale). Dai la nostra stessa Costituzione ai tedeschi e dopo qualche anno vedi i risultati... peccato non si possa fare come esperimento :singleeye:


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..io sto zitto.
> Tanto io alle elezioni in genere perdo sempre, referendum compresi!
> 
> Mi divertirò solo a leggere i commenti su Facebook o i vari social network..di tutti quelli che hanno votato NO per mandare via Renzi e che scriveranno esattamente le stesse cose di chi verrà dopo, possa essere pure Gesù Cristo :carneval:
> ...


Già sarebbe un progresso sganciare le riforme dall'appartenenza a un partito politico, anzi, a uno schieramento, che qui tutti i PD prima avevano votato questa riforma. 
Sarebbe un progresso anche fare delle riforme migliorative, non dei pastrocchi che - per quel che ho di esperienza sul territorio - sono passibili di critica senza troppe evoluzioni linguistiche, detto proprio esplicitamente, questa riforma sembrava apposta per essere rifiutata al referendum.
Ho volutamente evitato le polemiche partitiche di cui non me ne può fregare nulla, ma posso dire che la cosa più interessante che c'era in essa era la modifica del quorum dei referendum, che andrà persa, giacché ora si sosterrà che il "popolo italiano" non vuole cambiamento alcuno (e qui, non ci siamo capiti. Non è che se vado dal parrucchiere per tingere i capelli, li voglio verdi altrimenti me li tengo del mio colore e non esistono repliche)
Io ho avuto molti dubbi sulla gestione del sistema Senato/sindaci e rappresentanti delle regioni.
Già tra regioni comuni e provincie/e (manco la lingua italiana è convinta fino in fondo del plurale corretto, eh, pure lì si è cambiato, giacché nella prima versione della costituzione era -ie) non ci si mette d'accordo neppure per asfaltare una strada o gestire l'illuminazione pubblica, mentre politiche del traffico e pianificazioni territoriali soggiaciono alle marchette elettorali, figuriamoci se poi il tal sindaco deve pure fare il senatore.
Come? Con quali tempi? E come la gestiamo 'sta cosa, nella realtà?
Si può tornare indietro, se non funziona? No?
E allora, io voglio una riforma che contemporaneamente mi cancelli il caos delle competenze nei cui meandri sopravvivono piccoli poteri locali (che non vorrei diventassero mai una questione nazionale), eliminando anche la possibilità che c'è ora di gestire spazi di potere personali (al di fuori delle normali funzioni assorbite per delega).
Si farà? 
Mai.
Nessuno ha interesse realmente a riformare la costituzione italiana (ma anche a cambiare lo stato delle cose nel Paese) in maniera propositiva ed efficace, ognuno vuole mantenere e gestire il suo "spazio"e quello a cui abbiamo assistito è stato un teatrino con interessi di bottega a farla da padrone.
Non si riforma l'Italia così', in questa maniera.
Alla fine anche il No, come il Sì è stato, ovviamente, travisato, diventando quel che volevano, un  voto politico a cazzo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..io sto zitto.
> Tanto io alle elezioni in genere perdo sempre, referendum compresi!
> 
> Mi divertirò solo a leggere i commenti su Facebook o i vari social network..di tutti quelli che hanno votato NO per mandare via Renzi e che scriveranno esattamente le stesse cose di chi verrà dopo, possa essere pure Gesù Cristo :carneval:
> ...


Se devo riformare, allora riformo davvero. Abolizione del Senato, elezioni ogni 4 anni (5 sono troppi se si rafforza il potere del primo ministro), rafforzamento dei poteri locali (e questa andava esattamente nel senso opposto), carica del presidente del consiglio non rinnovabile oltre due mandati. A questo avrei votato un SI convinto.
 E poi francamente... basta col dileggio di chi non la pensa come voi... che splendido paese che siamo, davvero non si può sentire. Ha dimostrato dignità Renzi ieri notte con il suo discorso. Questi sono lamenti da sfigati perdenti.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha continuare a fare la lista dei nomi del No... potrei farti tantinomi  "impresentabili" del Si. Parli di voto contro, e sei il primo a cascare nella stessa trappola.
> La Costituzione non è il problema, il problema è il livello medio della classe politica italiana (e alla base del suo corpo elettorale). Dai la nostra stessa Costituzione ai tedeschi e dopo qualche anno vedi i risultati... peccato non si possa fare come esperimento :singleeye:


Il senso caro Nob è quello della de-responsabilità politica. 
Che i personaggi che ho citato cercheranno di avvallare, sempre, per interessi di bottega. E che noi italiani abbiamo avvallato, illudendoci ancora una volta di non avere responsabilità di tipo politico.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso caro Nob è quello della de-responsabilità politica.
> Che i personaggi che ho citato cercheranno di avvallare, sempre, per interessi di bottega. E che noi italiani abbiamo avvallato, illudendoci ancora una volta di non avere responsabilità di tipo politico.


Ah ecco, invece i Verdini i Lupi gli Alfano non guardano gli interessi di bottega :carneval:


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se devo riformare, allora riformo davvero. Abolizione del Senato, elezioni ogni 4 anni (5 sono troppi se si rafforza il potere del primo ministro), rafforzamento dei poteri locali (e questa andava esattamente nel senso opposto), carica del presidente del consiglio non rinnovabile oltre due mandati. *A questo avrei votato un SI convinto.*
> E poi francamente... basta col dileggio di chi non la pensa come voi... che splendido paese che siamo, davvero non si può sentire. Ha dimostrato dignità Renzi ieri notte con il suo discorso. Questi sono lamenti da sfigati perdenti.



Idem per il neretto.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso caro Nob è quello della de-responsabilità politica.
> Che i personaggi che ho citato cercheranno di avvallare, sempre, per interessi di bottega. E che noi italiani abbiamo avvallato, illudendoci ancora una volta di non avere responsabilità di tipo politico.


E aggiungo, ho votato No proprio per responsabilità politica. Perchè mi sarebbe piaciuto votare SI se la riforma ai miei occhi fosse stata non dico perfetta, ma accettabile.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ah ecco, invece i Verdini i Lupi gli Alfano non guardano gli interessi di bottega :carneval:


Sono certo che coincidesse con i miei, per una volta.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono certo che coincidesse con i miei, per una volta.


punti di vista caro spleen... per una volta i miei coincidevano con quei nomi che hai fatto tu.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> punti di vista caro spleen... per una volta i miei coincidevano con quei nomi che hai fatto tu.


Si ma ho dei dubbi che ti faranno la perfetta riforma che speri. Il punto secondo me è questo.

Comunque vado a bermi una birra, ho il concreto sospetto che alla fine non sarebbe cambiato comunque granchè.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Si ma ho dei dubbi che ti faranno la perfetta riforma che speri. Il punto secondo me è questo.*
> 
> Comunque vado a bermi una birra, ho il concreto sospetto che alla fine non sarebbe cambiato comunque granchè.


Lo so. Ma questa davvero non la digerivo. E a quel punto preferisco l'attuale, anche se condivido il tuo sospetto. Voglio un governo De Mita, torniamo tutti alla prima repubblica :singleeye:
[video=youtube;7S_issyHh5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S_issyHh5A[/video]


----------



## MariLea (5 Dicembre 2016)

Troppi discorsi che hanno portano fuori strada secondo me,
non si è trattato di elezioni politiche, ma di un referendum popolare sulla Riforma Costituzionale ed è proprio la Costituzione che prevede esplicitamente il referendum in caso di riforma, mica una concessione dei politici,
quindi su questo si è votato.
C'è chi pensa e vota come il "suo partito" gli dice di fare,
c'è chi pensa e vota con la sua testa (la partecipazione degli astensionisti cronici ne è una piccola dimostrazione).
Lo stesso Renzi, in tv a LA7, riconosceva la presenza di alcuni aspetti negativi nella Riforma Costituzionale (...lo stesso disse Prodi) ma benedetta ignoranza in materia di Diritto in genere e nello specifico in Diritto Costituzionale... per la maggior parte degli italiani è ovvia, ma per voi che volete metterci mano... NO eh!
*in una Costituzione non possono esistere aspetti negativi !!!

*Sintetizzando, ha vinto la Costituzione.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Troppi discorsi che hanno portano fuori strada secondo me,
> non si è trattato di elezioni politiche, ma di un referendum popolare sulla Riforma Costituzionale ed è proprio la Costituzione che prevede esplicitamente il referendum in caso di riforma, mica una concessione dei politici,
> quindi su questo si è votato.
> C'è chi pensa e vota come il "suo partito" gli dice di fare,
> ...


Secondo me non è del tutto vero, il problema dell' ingovernabilità di questo paese è anche da attribuire ad una forma di bilanciamenti che quando sono stati introdotti avevano una loro ragione di esistere per non ricadere in una dittatura che nel 46 era appena passata, ma che col tempo si sono rivelati un boomerang per la governabilità, dal momento che ci sono stati 63 (64 tra poco) governi in 70 anni. La costituzione non è il Vangelo, la migliore costituzione (come la nostra) privata da un minimo di pragmatismo che consenta a chi è eletto di governare effettivamente e di essere giudicato dopo qualche anno durante le votazioni non serve ad una beatissima minchia. (E mi spingo ad affermare che questa non è vera democrazia, la democrazia è qualcosa di effettivo, non di teorico).
In questo io ci vedo molta italianità, molta attitudine ai paroloni, ai principi inderogabili, e come al solito molta incapacità di fondo a garantire che si possa avere regole certe ed efficienti.
Io sento il bisogno di efficienza istituzionale, estremo bisogno, per l'attività che svolgo, per come vedo che vanno le cose, per mille altri motivi incluso quello di come sono fatto io come persona.
Se gli italiani pur sentendo questo bisogno hanno deciso altrimenti pazienza, secondo me è una opportunità persa, secondo altri no, che devo dire, constato semplicemente che il problema comunque permane sul tappeto e che chi ha vinto questa consultazione ha tutto fuorchè la volonta di cambiare effettivamente qualcosa.
Amen.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se devo riformare, allora riformo davvero. Abolizione del Senato, elezioni ogni 4 anni (5 sono troppi se si rafforza il potere del primo ministro), rafforzamento dei poteri locali (e questa andava esattamente nel senso opposto), carica del presidente del consiglio non rinnovabile oltre due mandati. A questo avrei votato un SI convinto.
> E poi francamente... basta col dileggio di chi non la pensa come voi... che splendido paese che siamo, davvero non si può sentire. Ha dimostrato dignità Renzi ieri notte con il suo discorso.* Questi sono lamenti da sfigati perdenti*.


No Nobody. Questo non lo accetto.

Il mio non è un lamento-. E' una constatazione oggettiva e lo specchio di buona parte dell'elettorato di questo Paese.
Il fatto che in Italia, dopo il calcio, il lamento sia lo sport nazionale per eccellenza (perché tanto è sempre colpa degli altri, di chi ci governa ecc. ecc.) è un dato di fatto.
Così come è un dato di fatto che chi si sventolava le bandiere quando è stato destituito Berlusconi, ora le sventola perché se ne è andato Renzi, sebbene quest'ultimo Governo le riforme abbia provato per davvero a farle. Non erano quelle che veramente ci volevano? Ma tu pensi che se lui metteva l'abolizione del Senato questa riforma andava avanti? Non passava neppure le prime due votazioni a Camera e Senato..
Una rivoluzione radicale la fai coi fucili (se ci riesci), oppure è fatta per gradi. Con tanti e innumerevoli compromessi. Dove a volte ti devi anche tappare il naso per ottenere qualcosa.
Invece qui siamo tutti idealisti (spesso del nostro orticello però). E ciò che ci fa seccare l'alloro (anche se rosmarino e salvia campano benone) non ci va bene. E tutti a gridare "Ladri!Ladri!". A dire NO!! Senza nemmeno pensare a una proposta alternativa, se non per propaganda elettorale (che tanto poi tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo sempre il mare).

Non è un lamento. Sono semplicemente deluso. Ma tutto il rispetto per chi non la pensa come me, soprattutto se il NO è consapevole e frutto di una informazione e non semplicemente perché è stato bombardato dai thread di facebook.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me non è del tutto vero, il problema dell' ingovernabilità di questo paese è anche da attribuire ad una forma di bilanciamenti che quando sono stati introdotti avevano una loro ragione di esistere per non ricadere in una dittatura che nel 46 era appena passata, ma che col tempo si sono rivelati un boomerang per la governabilità, dal momento che ci sono stati 63 (64 tra poco) governi in 70 anni. La costituzione non è il Vangelo, la migliore costituzione (come la nostra) privata da un minimo di pragmatismo che consenta a chi è eletto di governare effettivamente e di essere giudicato dopo qualche anno durante le votazioni non serve ad una beatissima minchia. (E mi spingo ad affermare che questa non è vera democrazia, la democrazia è qualcosa di effettivo, non di teorico).
> In questo io ci vedo molta italianità, molta attitudine ai paroloni, ai principi inderogabili, e come al solito molta incapacità di fondo a garantire che si possa avere regole certe ed efficienti.
> Io sento il bisogno di efficienza istituzionale, estremo bisogno, per l'attività che svolgo, per come vedo che vanno le cose, per mille altri motivi incluso quello di come sono fatto io come persona.
> Se gli italiani pur sentendo questo bisogno hanno deciso altrimenti pazienza, secondo me è una opportunità persa, secondo altri no, che devo dire, constato semplicemente che il problema comunque permane sul tappeto e che chi ha vinto questa consultazione ha tutto fuorchè la volonta di cambiare effettivamente qualcosa.
> Amen.


Secondo me non se ne viene a capo, il paese per ora resta immobile, urge che si cambi la legge elettorale ( aggghhhhhh non sono ottimista al riguardo ) e si elegga un governo stabile che possa fare 

vedremo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se devo riformare, allora riformo davvero. Abolizione del Senato, elezioni ogni 4 anni (5 sono troppi se si rafforza il potere del primo ministro), rafforzamento dei poteri locali (e questa andava esattamente nel senso opposto), carica del presidente del consiglio non rinnovabile oltre due mandati. A questo avrei votato un SI convinto.
> E poi francamente... basta col dileggio di chi non la pensa come voi... che splendido paese che siamo, davvero non si può sentire. Ha dimostrato dignità Renzi ieri notte con il suo discorso. Questi sono lamenti da sfigati perdenti.


Che siano sfigati gli italiani tutti può essere, in effetti siamo stati colonizzati più noi che non qualche altro paese e forse un motivo non solo logistico ci sta 
forse siamo deboli, strutturalmente fragili e un tantino arraffazzoni 

quello che mi interessa è ( lo ribadisco ) uscire ora da una melma sempre più densa, poi se chi si impegnerà a farci uscire si chiama salvini, di Maio, Renzi o altro... poco mi interessa. 

Ormai  sono quasi saggia


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non se ne viene a capo, il paese *per ora* *resta immobile*, urge che si cambi la legge elettorale ( aggghhhhhh non sono ottimista al riguardo ) e si elegga un governo stabile che possa fare
> 
> vedremo



Nulla mi toglie dalla testa che fosse questo l'obiettivo principale.
Togliendo il per ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nulla mi toglie dalla testa che fosse questo l'obiettivo principale.
> Togliendo il per ora.


Il fatto è che non siamo mai stati un paese dinamico escluso forse il periodo dei moti di mazziniana memoria o nel dopoguerra 
siamo elefantiaci, e non è un pregio


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non siamo mai stati un paese dinamico escluso forse il periodo dei moti di mazziniana memoria o nel dopoguerra
> siamo elefantiaci, e non è un pregio


Dal punto di vista politico/amministrativo.
A livello industriale abbiamo avuto e conserviamo ancora delle eccellenze.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista politico/amministrativo.
> A livello industriale abbiamo avuto e conserviamo ancora delle eccellenze.


io parlavo del  primo caso, sai bene che se la politica si ferma e non legifera o non riforma poi alla fine anche economicamente si va a gambe all'aria


----------



## brenin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi piace infierire sui vinti, e in questo caso, come spesso accade, ci sarebbe davvero l'imbarazzo della scelta.
> 
> Dico che Renzi ha dimostrato come si sa perdere, lui sa perdere bene, una bellissima lezione di come si sa perdere, e proprio x questo penso lo rivedremo presto protagonista.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente vero, come fece Cameron con Brexit.... ai ministri ci aggiungerei la Boschi, che vedrei bene al posto di Padoan per sistemare Banca Etruria.....


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista politico/amministrativo.
> A livello industriale abbiamo avuto e conserviamo ancora delle eccellenze.


Faccio umilmente notare che il sistema politico amministrativo pesa su queste eccellenze e che personalmente vivo questo problema in un modo che rende la soluzione inderogabile, vorrei fare degli esempi ma è meglio di no, ogni volta che ci penso mi girano i coglioni e forse non ne vale davvero la pena.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero, come fece Cameron con Brexit.... ai ministri ci aggiungerei la Boschi, che vedrei bene al posto di Padoan per sistemare Banca Etruria.....


Boh oddio io preferisco una Giannini ad una gelmini 

guarda da là boschi con tutti i suoi  difetti di famiglia di origine ( quindi escludendoli per un attimo ) non è stupida per nulla e tantomeno incompetente 
almeno secondo me


----------



## brenin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Renzi *si è rovinato da solo*... ha iniziato col patto funesto con Berlusconi, e ha proseguito con Verdini, vendendo al diavolo l'anima del partito. E già questo moltissimi elettori di sinistra non gliel'hanno perdonato. Ha partorito una riforma costituzionale oscena, nè carne nè pesce. Lì che *doveva osare non ha osato*. O forse avrebbe voluto farlo ma non gli è stato permesso. In ultimo, *ha personalizzato una votazione istituzionale rendendola politica*. Mi viene da sorridere a leggere certi commenti sul fatto che gli italiani abbiano votato politicamente, quando il primo a farlo è stato il presidente del Consiglio


Straquoto ! consideriamo anche che pur di diventare primo ministro ha letteralmente " fatto fuori " un compagno di partito " , il che la dice lunga sul soggetto ( e non parlo del patto con Verdini..... ).


----------



## brenin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh oddio io preferisco una Giannini ad una gelmini
> 
> guarda da là boschi con tutti i suoi  difetti di famiglia di origine ( quindi escludendoli per un attimo ) *non è stupida *per nulla e tantomeno incompetente
> almeno secondo me


Non è stupida, affatto,  ma allora fammi pensare che sia in malafede....


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No Nobody. Questo non lo accetto.
> 
> Il mio non è un lamento-. E' una constatazione oggettiva e lo specchio di buona parte dell'elettorato di questo Paese.
> Il fatto che in Italia, dopo il calcio, il lamento sia lo sport nazionale per eccellenza (perché tanto è sempre colpa degli altri, di chi ci governa ecc. ecc.) è un dato di fatto.
> ...


Non credo proprio... hanno votato No anche tanti leghisti e forzisti che sicuramente non sventolavano le bandiere alla caduta del cavaliere.
Può darsi che non passasse l'iter parlamentare... ma lui non ha mai provato, nè su legge elettorale nè su riforma costituzionale, a coinvolgere seriamente i cinque stelle. Che a livello di partito hanno la forza elettorale di un PD. Magari andava in porto qualcosa magari no... ma nemmeno ci ha provato. 
Ha preferito allisciarsi agli impresentabili veri. Ed ecco i bei risultati. E se semini ciaoni e lanciafiamme, raccogli tempesta. 
Ora dico una cosa, può darsi che per Renzi stesso, la sconfitta sia un bene. Se ha abbastanza umiltà per imparare da certi errori... ma ne dubito perchè non credo faccia parte di altre qualità che sicuramente possiede.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh oddio io preferisco una Giannini ad una gelmini
> 
> guarda da là boschi con tutti i suoi  difetti di famiglia di origine ( quindi escludendoli per un attimo ) *non è stupida per nulla e tantomeno incompetente *
> almeno secondo me


Stupida no di sicuro... incompetente per quel ruolo (ministro per le riforme), a leggere il pasticcio di riforma partorito (anche se non da sola) più che probabile.


----------



## brenin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..io sto zitto.
> Tanto io alle elezioni in genere perdo sempre, referendum compresi!
> 
> Mi divertirò solo a leggere i commenti su Facebook o i vari social network..di tutti quelli che hanno votato NO per mandare via Renzi e che scriveranno esattamente le stesse cose di chi verrà dopo, possa essere pure Gesù Cristo :carneval:
> ...


Un governo dovrebbe eliminare il senato ed istituire una sola camera di 500 eletti dal popolo con il sistema uninominale, dovrebbe avere la decenza di leggere cosa hanno scritto fior di cervelli sul taglio delle spese inutili anzichè fare orecchio da mercante sino al punto che gli stessi nominati da Renzi si sono dimessi, non dovrebbe fare leggi e leggine ( jobs act ) solo ed esclusivamente per creare effetti aleatori e temporanei, non dovrebbe immischiarsi negli affari/malefatte finanziarie del sistema bancario italiano e ricorrere,invece, al bail in ( come fece la Spagna )....


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Faccio umilmente notare che il *sistema politico amministrativo *pesa su queste eccellenze e che personalmente vivo questo problema in un modo che rende la soluzione inderogabile, vorrei fare degli esempi ma è meglio di no, ogni volta che ci penso mi girano i coglioni e forse non ne vale davvero la pena.


La mia obiezione è diretta al presunto "carattere" degli italiani.
Possibile che una politica e un'amministrazione elefantiache siano quanto ci meritiamo?


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non credo proprio... hanno votato No anche tanti leghisti e forzisti che sicuramente non sventolavano le bandiere alla caduta del cavaliere.
> Può darsi che non passasse l'iter parlamentare... ma lui non ha mai provato, nè su legge elettorale nè su riforma costituzionale, a coinvolgere seriamente i cinque stelle. Che a livello di partito hanno la forza elettorale di un PD. Magari andava in porto qualcosa magari no... ma nemmeno ci ha provato.
> Ha preferito allisciarsi agli impresentabili veri. Ed ecco i bei risultati. E se semini ciaoni e lanciafiamme, raccogli tempesta.
> Ora dico una cosa, può darsi che per Renzi stesso, la sconfitta sia un bene. Se ha abbastanza umiltà per imparare da certi errori... ma ne dubito perchè non credo faccia parte di altre qualità che sicuramente possiede.


Che a Renzi questa sconfitta abbia fatto bene ne dubito :carneval:

Che sia per buona parte ANCHE responsabilità sua non ci sono dubbi. :up:

Per il resto i forzisti dovrebbero sapere che questa riforma Costituzionale il Signor Renzie l'ha scritta a 4 mani col Cavaliere Oscuro (er Batman de Arcore). Lo stesso Cavaliere (anzi no, lui non c'era perché stava all'Ospizio) e i suoi scagnozzi l'hanno votato fino a quando hanno deciso che (per puri interessi elettorali) era giunto il momento di dire NO. Alla fine c'era la possibilità di rivincere le elezioni. Vuoi mettere che minchia ce ne frega di questo Paese? Gente di grande Responsabilità insomma. E i loro elettori tutti accodati come pecorelle. 

Buscopann

PS. I 5 Stelle lasciamoli perdere va. Vedi legge sulle Unioni di Fatto. Grazie a loro è saltata la StepChild adoption. Tanto per non mantenere la loro purezza e non immischiarsi con certa gentaglia.


----------



## MariLea (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ora tocca al Presidente Mattarella convocare tutti e chiedere cosa vogliono fare,
la maggioranza dei partiti pare che voglia andare subito alle elezioni (molti anche con la legge attuale pur di non perdere tempo)
altri piccoli partiti, che verrebbero penalizzati da nuove elezioni, preferirebbero il quarto "incaricato" consecutivo o il Renzi-bis.

Il Presidente deciderà quello che la maggioranza vuole e dalle interviste rilasciate pare un quadro già chiaro.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io parlavo del  primo caso, sai bene che se la politica si ferma e non legifera o non riforma poi alla fine anche economicamente si va a gambe all'aria


Infatti ci stiamo arrivando.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Un governo dovrebbe eliminare il senato ed istituire una sola camera di 500 eletti dal popolo con il sistema uninominale, dovrebbe avere la decenza di leggere cosa hanno scritto fior di cervelli sul taglio delle spese inutili anzichè fare orecchio da mercante sino al punto che gli stessi nominati da Renzi si sono dimessi, non dovrebbe fare leggi e leggine ( jobs act ) solo ed esclusivamente per creare effetti aleatori e temporanei, non dovrebbe immischiarsi negli affari/malefatte finanziarie del sistema bancario italiano e ricorrere,invece, al bail in ( come fece la Spagna )....


Ok..tutto bello.

Ora...non dimenticandoci che siamo in Italia, dove senza compromessi non riesci a neppure a legiferare sulle etichette della frutta e verdura, cosa facciamo? Aspettiamo il Messia?

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Stupida no di sicuro... incompetente per quel ruolo (ministro per le riforme), a leggere il pasticcio di riforma partorito (anche se non da sola) più che probabile.


La Madia secondo me li batteva tutti

Hai presente "il meraviglioso mondo di Amelie?"

Uguale, credimi

E non posso spingermi oltre, ma so di cosa parlo


----------



## brenin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..tutto bello.
> 
> Ora...non dimenticandoci che siamo in Italia, dove senza compromessi non riesci a neppure a legiferare sulle etichette della frutta e verdura, cosa facciamo? Aspettiamo il Messia?
> 
> Buscopann


Dici bene, siamo in Italia.... ti ricordi, ad esempio, l'esito del referendum che stabilì la responsabilità civile e penale dei giudici ? disatteso totalmente; e quello sulla chiusura dei ministeri ? idem....
penso che il premier abbia giocato male le sue carte, ancorato ancora a schemini di partito volti unicamente a mantenere la poltrona.... avrebbe dovutro giocare il tutto per tutto e far vedere alla gente che davvero si cambiava qualcosa,tagliando drasticamente le poltrone inutili ( senato ) e non accentrando tutto o quasi delle attuali  autonomie regionali ( in special modo sulla sanità.... ) . Ha messo così tanta carne al fuoco che alla fine si è bruciato ( volutamente ) da solo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..tutto bello.
> 
> Ora...non dimenticandoci che siamo in Italia, dove senza compromessi non riesci a neppure a legiferare sulle etichette della frutta e verdura, cosa facciamo? Aspettiamo il Messia?
> 
> Buscopann


Sulle pensioni (al ribasso) e sulle tasse (al rialzo) ci riusciamo benissimo 

Sulle cose che dici tu, ci pensa già l'UE , ivi comprese le dimensioni minime e massime e la circonferenza che deve avere un cetriolo per esser messo in vendita, tanto x dire 

Cose grosse, insomma


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sulle pensioni (al ribasso) e sulle tasse (al rialzo) ci riusciamo benissimo
> 
> Sulle cose che dici tu, ci pensa già l'UE , ivi comprese le dimensioni minime e massime e la circonferenza che deve avere un cetriolo per esser messo in vendita, tanto x dire
> 
> Cose grosse, insomma



Già.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Dici bene, siamo in Italia.... ti ricordi, ad esempio, l'esito del referendum che stabilì la responsabilità civile e penale dei giudici ? disatteso totalmente; e quello sulla chiusura dei ministeri ? idem....
> penso che il premier abbia giocato male le sue carte, ancorato ancora a schemini di partito volti unicamente a mantenere la poltrona.... avrebbe dovutro giocare il tutto per tutto e far vedere alla gente che davvero si cambiava qualcosa,tagliando drasticamente le poltrone inutili ( senato ) e non accentrando tutto o quasi delle attuali  autonomie regionali ( in special modo sulla sanità.... ) . Ha messo così tanta carne al fuoco che alla fine si è bruciato ( volutamente ) da solo.


L'errore del tuo ragionamento l'ho scritto sopra a [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION].
Così non riesci a fare le riforme. Perché i testi non passano neppure l'esame di Camera e Senato.  Te li bloccano prima. Hai voglia poi di arrivare al Referendum.
Sai che cazzotti serve far vedere di voler fare le cose in grande..se tanto riesci a fare meno di niente

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sulle pensioni (al ribasso) e sulle tasse (al rialzo) ci riusciamo benissimo
> 
> Sulle cose che dici tu, ci pensa già l'UE , ivi comprese le dimensioni minime e massime e la circonferenza che deve avere un cetriolo per esser messo in vendita, tanto x dire
> 
> Cose grosse, insomma





danny ha detto:


> Già.


Beh..quindi va bene così no?

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Un governo dovrebbe eliminare il senato ed istituire una sola camera di 500 eletti dal popolo con il sistema uninominale, dovrebbe avere la decenza di leggere cosa hanno scritto fior di cervelli sul taglio delle spese inutili anzichè fare orecchio da mercante sino al punto che gli stessi nominati da Renzi si sono dimessi, non dovrebbe fare leggi e leggine ( jobs act ) solo ed esclusivamente per creare effetti aleatori e temporanei, non dovrebbe immischiarsi negli affari/malefatte finanziarie del sistema bancario italiano e ricorrere,invece, al bail in ( come fece la Spagna )....


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La mia obiezione è diretta al presunto "carattere" degli italiani.
> Possibile che una politica e un'amministrazione elefantiache siano quanto ci meritiamo?


Evidentemente si


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La mia obiezione è diretta al presunto "carattere" degli italiani.
> Possibile che una politica e un'amministrazione elefantiache siano quanto ci meritiamo?


Sono post e post che parlo di pragmatismo e di efficienza e di una strada che è indispensabile iniziare a percorrere partendo però possibilmente da qualche parte. Mi si risponde con lamentele, proposte irrealizzabili e teoretiche che non verranno mai nemmeno prese in considerazione. Che debbo dire, continuiamo così.
Mi sa che hanno ragione i leghisti della prima ora, dai quali sono circondato, affanculo tutto, dalle ceneri rinascerà qualcosa, il problema è che questa classe politica e questo sistema è criticato ma pochi vogliono veramente muovere un dito per vedere se cambiare porta qualche giovamento. L'unico di cui dicendo pur tutto il male possibile che ci ha provato prendendosi la responsabilità di fare delle proposte, inperfette ma secondo me praticabili l'ha preso nel sedere.

Questo sempre secondo me eh.
Chiudo comunque, devo sgobbare per vivere, pagare le tasse, tutte, in un regime fiscale da usura.
Eppoi le mie lamentele finiscono inevitabilmente per sommarsi e somigliare a quelle di tutti gli altri gattopardi e questo in fondo non mi va.
Mi sa che il pelato nel ventennio ci aveva visto dentro, governare gli italiani è essenzialmene inutile.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Che a Renzi questa sconfitta abbia fatto bene ne dubito *:carneval:
> 
> Che sia per buona parte ANCHE responsabilità sua non ci sono dubbi. :up:
> 
> ...


Ne dubito anch'io, ma perchè lui è Renzi :carneval: Se si mettesse in discussione, se capisse che certi modi di fare non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, se discutesse seriamente con chi non la pensa come lui, farebbe un bel passo avanti. la politica richiede compromesso... lui ha scelto prima Berlusconi, poi Alfano, poi Verdini. E ha prodotto l'italicum (che andrà cambiato) il job act,la buona scuola e questa riforma costituzionale... complimentoni! Ricordo ancora lo streaming coi cinque stelle sulla legge elettorale... patetico. 
Sulla legge delle unioni di fatto il m5s è stato coerente. Avevano avvertito che non volevano vedere canguri, ma che si discutessero gli emendamenti. E infatti Grasso lo ha poi bocciato in quella votazione, ritenendolo non necessario. Capisco che in Italia la coerenza al proprio programma non è molto popolare, ma tant'è.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..quindi va bene così no?
> 
> Buscopann


Nessuno ha detto questo.
Non credo affatto che chi ha votato no sia reazionario, conservatore o soddisfatto di questa situazione.
E chiunque interpreti, a livello politico, il No in questa maniera è, a mio parere, in malafede.
La nostra è una democrazia per delega: su questa base dovremmo pretendere che venga fatto il nostro interesse nel migliore dei modi possibili.
Sono anni che attendo che venga messa in pratica questo banale concetto.
Nel frattempo ho visto letteralmente sparire quel minimo di sicurezze, prospettive, garanzie, servizi che dovremmo noi cittadini avere dopo aver pagato tasse, imposte, contributi.
Praticamente nessuna pensione all'orizzonte.
Tagli a caserme e al sistema di controllo idrogeologico sul territorio.
Io attendo sotto casa mia, al confine tra due comuni popolosi, da anni, e dopo incessanti raccolte firme, proteste, comitati, promesse elettorali, liste civiche che si faccia una minima manutenzione, assente come la pulizia da decenni.
Mia moglie attende pure che si possa raggiungere la sua sede di lavoro senza dover utilizzare un fuoristrada, viste le condizioni della strada (non illuminata).
Non entro nei particolari del grottesco che ho visto in questi anni, perché ci sono episodi che sono tali e dimostrano i limiti di sopravvivenza di questa situazione, noi siamo ancora (per poco) _un paese dove si può vivere e lavorare bene_ "malgrado tutto"
E io sono nel ricco nord in uno dei più ricchi comuni d'Italia, dove anche la segnaletica orizzontale, oggi, quando mantenuta, viene vista quasi come un'innovazione, non come la banalità della gestione.
E non parliamo di tutti i costi accessori a carico delle singole imprese sul fronte di certificazioni, sicurezza, pratiche, corsi, anticipi fiscali, dichiarazioni congrue e non coerenti, in via di aggravamento negli anni, perché su queste cose si legifera benissimo e si è visto, e chiunque sia a contatto col mondo dell'impresa sa, si rende conto che ci sono dei problemi enormi.
E ora, tutta l'Italia, per uno o due mesi, si trova a discutere, al bar, su internet, su FB, di un sì o di un no, come se questo referendum fosse una scopa in grado di spazzare via una classe politica insediata come un lichene su una roccia, come se dall'esito positivo del Sì, finalmente sarebbe avvenuto il grande cambiamento.
Io non mi aspetto più nulla per delega: sono convinto che se si vogliono cambiare le cose bisogna agire in prima persona, esponendosi. Cosa che, per esperienza, reputo difficile, perché le persone sono ormai divenute incapaci di agire diversamente da come sono state abituate, ovvero a limitarsi a dare un voto per far lavorare qualcun altro.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono post e post che parlo di pragmatismo e di efficienza e di una strada che è indispensabile iniziare a percorrere partendo però possibilmente da qualche parte. Mi si risponde con lamentele, proposte irrealizzabili e teoretiche che non verranno mai nemmeno prese in considerazione. Che debbo dire, continuiamo così.
> Mi sa che hanno ragione i leghisti della prima ora, dai quali sono circondato, affanculo tutto, dalle ceneri rinascerà qualcosa, il problema è che questa classe politica e questo sistema è criticato ma pochi vogliono veramente muovere un dito per vedere se cambiare porta qualche giovamento. L'unico di cui dicendo pur tutto il male possibile che ci ha provato prendendosi la responsabilità di fare delle proposte, inperfette ma secondo me praticabili l'ha preso nel sedere.
> 
> Questo sempre secondo me eh.
> ...



E' stato forse il primo a tentare di farlo, il primo dall'unità d'Italia.
Temo anche l'unico.
Dopo di lui, la televisione ha fatto l'Italia, rendendola passiva (e divisa).


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Sono post e post che parlo di pragmatismo e di efficienza e di una strada che è indispensabile iniziare a percorrere partendo però possibilmente da qualche parte. Mi si risponde con lamentele, proposte irrealizzabili e teoretiche che non verranno mai nemmeno prese in considerazione. Che debbo dire, continuiamo così.*
> Mi sa che hanno ragione i leghisti della prima ora, dai quali sono circondato, affanculo tutto, dalle ceneri rinascerà qualcosa, il problema è che questa classe politica e questo sistema è criticato ma pochi vogliono veramente muovere un dito per vedere se cambiare porta qualche giovamento. L'unico di cui dicendo pur tutto il male possibile che ci ha provato prendendosi la responsabilità di fare delle proposte, inperfette ma secondo me praticabili l'ha preso nel sedere.
> 
> Questo sempre secondo me eh.
> ...


Se si vuole cambiare, si deve fare una legge elettorale che dia una sicura maggioranza nei due rami del parlamento, e poi dare al popolo la responsabilità di pronunciarsi su chi inequivocabilmente comanderà per i prossimi 5 anni. Senza inciuci, senza paure, senza oscene convergenze parallele di vecchia memoria.
Questi politici non lo faranno mai... già parlano male del suffragio universale... hanno paura dei populisti :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' stato forse il primo a tentare di farlo, il primo dall'unità d'Italia.
> Temo anche l'unico.
> *Dopo di lui, la televisione ha fatto l'Italia, rendendola passiva*.


Quanto aveva ragione Pasolini... spirito profetico!


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2016)

nella mia ignoranza il signor primo ministri già con il patto del Nazareno cercava una complicità nel varare una costituzione con una solidarietà che avrebbe portato se condivisa i due terzi necessari per non fare il referendum ma quando poi ognuno dice le sue e non si vuole trovare una soluzione condivisa questi sono i casini.
Cinque stelle non vuole apparentamenti e perde suoi seguaci, Forza italia si spezzetta , la lega se non sta attenta e si rimangia l'accordo con Berlusconi ritorna a perdere su tutti i fronti e pensare che comanda in varie regioni del nord, la sinistra del pd che vuole fare il vecchio pc non sa se vuole distaccarsi ma sa che se lo fa ritorna al valore storico del 15 %, la destra dopo il bel capolavoro di Fini si ritrova a dove era prima .
Questa è la situazione che era e rimane , mo provate a metterli d'accordo?
Stanno tutti aspettando cosa dirà la consulta se per caso l'italicum rimane così come è Grillo con la sua maggioranza di preferenze potrebbe andare al potere dopo se ne vedranno delle belle .
Come dice il proverbio "troppi galli a cantè num se fa mai giorno" .
Ricordate la proposta dello sbaramento ? Quello si deve ampliare 
Il cambio di casacca  ?, altro scempio italiano cosa abominevole in questa legislatura , mettere proposta che se non ti va bene te ne vai no che i voti che io ho dato vanno in malore perchè lo stronzo di turno eletto non gli sta più bene , altra proposta di Grillo.
E per non finire calarsi le braghe con l'europa , avete visto il pareggio di bilancio ?Tutti o quasi si sono genuflessi come pecore , li avevo più di due terzi quindi referendum se la semo presi in quel posto che piace tanto ad Oscuro


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..quindi va bene così no?
> 
> Buscopann


Non va bene x nulla!!!

Ma non mi puoi dire di una macchina che non si accende, intanto cambiamo la gomma posteriore sinistra!! 

Non ci sto a farmi prender per il culo.

Guarda in questi giorni a Milano sto incontrando varie imprese che sono superincazzate col governo, e sconcertante da una serie di "riformine" che questi geni hanno messo in piedi nei mesi scorsi, che le porteranno a rinunciare a una serie di occasioni per poter vendere e farsi conoscere.

Non posso dire oltre, ma il tessuto economico medio piccolo è furioso.

E per fare queste riformine del cazzo, che hanno lungimiranza 0, una parte del tessuto economico medio piccolo, il piu attivo e intraprendente, sara presso messa in ginocchio.

Anzi, già era in ginocchio.
Ora è a buo ritto


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ahò...

Alla fine ve state tutti a lamentare..come dicevo io!

La risolviamo all'italiana . .spaghettata? :carneval:
Chi porta il vino? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò...
> 
> Alla fine ve state tutti a lamentare..come dicevo io!
> 
> ...


Io confido in una primavera elettorale  

io porto un prosecco per un aperitivo, prima


----------



## brenin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò...Alla fine ve state tutti a lamentare..come dicevo io!La risolviamo all'italiana . .spaghettata? :carneval:Chi porta il vino? Buscopann


io porto l'ammazza caffè, fatto in casa......


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> io porto l'ammazza caffè, fatto in casa......


Ti ringrazio maaaaaaaa.....
....Io opto per la sambuca 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io confido in una primavera elettorale
> 
> io porto un prosecco per un aperitivo, prima


Io oggi sono a 5 km da Prosecco..ma qui il Prosecco lo odiano tutti dopo l'inculata che si sono presi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io oggi sono a 5 km da Prosecco..ma qui il Prosecco lo odiano tutti dopo l'inculata che si sono presi :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma tu giri così tanto per lavoro ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò...
> 
> Alla fine ve state tutti a lamentare..come dicevo io!
> 
> ...


Cannonau di Oliena e mirto ghiacciato per digerire, è ok? :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu giri così tanto per lavoro ?


Anche quando vado a cercare la roba buona :carneval::canna::canna:

L'Umbria non me l'hanno ancora data. Di questo passo però non è escluso che mi assegnino pure il Congo Belga :singleeye:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Cannonau di Oliena e mirto ghiacciato per digerire, è ok? :carneval:


Buoni entrambi davvero !!!! :inlove:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Cannonau di Oliena e mirto ghiacciato per digerire, è ok? :carneval:


Ah beh..voto NO tutta la vita se ti presenti con quelli. Chi se ne importa do Renzi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche quando vado a cercare la roba buona :carneval::canna::canna:
> 
> L'Umbria non me l'hanno ancora data. Di questo passo però non è escluso che mi assegnino pure il Congo Belga :singleeye:
> 
> Buscopann


Eh sai che anche io potrei trasferirmi per lavoro, stanno aspettando che mi rimetta un po meglio e poi sicuro mi chiamano all'ufficio personale :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ah beh..voto NO tutta la vita se ti presenti con quelli. Chi se ne importa do Renzi :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:carneval::up:


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buoni entrambi davvero !!!! :inlove:


Se lo trovi, è imperdibile questo... qualità/prezzo straordinaria! E' un cannonau di Mamoiada davvero superbo, con arrosti e formaggi stagionati!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se lo trovi, è imperdibile questo... qualità/prezzo straordinaria! E' un cannonau di Mamoiada davvero superbo, con arrosti e formaggi stagionati!


grazieeeeeee!!!!   lo cerco nelle enoteche più fornite qui e online


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grazieeeeeee!!!!   lo cerco nelle enoteche più fornite qui e online


poi mi dirai... è un nettare :up:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh sai che anche io potrei trasferirmi per lavoro, stanno aspettando che mi rimetta un po meglio e poi sicuro mi chiamano all'ufficio personale :singleeye:


Davvero? 

E dove ti mandano di grazia? O meglio..tu dove vorresti andare? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> E dove ti mandano di grazia? O meglio..tu dove vorresti andare?
> 
> Buscopann


Se devo spostarmi gradirei una grande città, vorrei evitare città piccole, già ci sto


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Se devo sposarmi *gradirei una grande città, vorrei evitare città piccole, già ci sto




Buscopann


PS..Regà...qui bisogna fare un tette-raduno al più presto..che dopo è finita..game over :carneval:

PPS..vabbè..ho truccato il quote...però ci stava dai :rotfl::rotfl:

PPPS... Con i tuoi criteri niente Friuli allora...mai una gioia


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann
> 
> 
> PS..Regà...qui bisogna fare un tette-raduno al più presto..che dopo è finita..game over :carneval:
> ...


Per un attimo me la sono presa con iPad che scrive quel che gli gira ... Sai che una volta ho chiuso un post volendo scrivere " notte a tutti " e solo il giorno dopo ho verificato che era venuto fuori "botte a tutti " !!!!! :rotfl:

Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah i raduni si fanno lo stesso non portate confetti ah ah ah ah 


ecco in Friuli mi interessa venirci come turista


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per un attimo me la sono presa con iPad che scrive quel che gli gira ... Sai che una volta ho chiuso un post volendo scrivere " notte a tutti " e solo il giorno dopo ho verificato che era venuto fuori "botte a tutti " !!!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah i raduni si fanno lo stesso non portate confetti ah ah ah ah
> 
> ...


Il bed & breakfast da Busco offre una doppia a prezzi popolari, ma siccome sono zenzibbile a certi argomenti ( :simy: ) direi che tu puoi stare tranquilla (non pagheresti un solo centesimo :rotfl::rotfl:

Colazione in camera, bagno in comune (accontentati  ), televisore, aria condizionata e guida turistica compresa nel prezzo. 

E che non si dica che in Friuli non siamo ospitali eh? :carneval:

Buscopann

PS. Mai mangiato il Frico?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il bed & breakfast da Busco offre una doppia a prezzi popolari, ma siccome sono zenzibbile a certi argomenti ( :simy: ) direi che tu puoi stare tranquilla (non pagheresti un solo centesimo :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Colazione in camera, bagno in comune (accontentati  ), televisore, aria condizionata e guida turistica compresa nel prezzo.
> 
> ...


No mai mangiato e mai venuta in Friuli


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No mai mangiato e mai venuta in Friuli


In effetti in Friuli non si viene mai per turismo, ma solo perché c'è un motivo per farlo (amore, lavoro, amicizia ecc.).

Un po' a torto devo dire. Perché ci sono alcuni tesori da queste parti. Innanzitutto Trieste (che però è Venezia Giulia e non Friuli...meglio precisare altrimenti mi bruciano vivo se ci sono triestini in ascolto).
Ma poi anche Udine merita una visita (se non altro perché ci sto io :rotfl, Cividale del Friuli, Grado, Aquileia. 

Suggestiva anche la visita alla diga del Vajont. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti in Friuli non si viene mai per turismo, ma solo perché c'è un motivo per farlo (amore, lavoro, amicizia ecc.).
> 
> Un po' a torto devo dire. Perché ci sono alcuni tesori da queste parti. Innanzitutto Trieste (che però è Venezia Giulia e non Friuli...meglio precisare altrimenti mi bruciano vivo se ci sono triestini in ascolto).
> Ma poi anche Udine merita una visita (se non altro perché ci sto io :rotfl, Cividale del Friuli, Grado, Aquileia.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti in Friuli non si viene mai per turismo, ma solo perché c'è un motivo per farlo (amore, lavoro, amicizia ecc.).
> 
> Un po' a torto devo dire. Perché ci sono alcuni tesori da queste parti. Innanzitutto Trieste (che però è Venezia Giulia e non Friuli...meglio precisare altrimenti mi bruciano vivo se ci sono triestini in ascolto).
> Ma poi anche Udine merita una visita (se non altro perché ci sto io :rotfl, Cividale del Friuli, Grado, Aquileia.
> ...


.
Vero :up:mi ha molto colpito e pensare al salto che ha fatto l'acqua nel tracimare e vedere il paese a valle sono rimasto interdetto e si devo dire ho rivolto una preghiera per chi si è trovato di sotto e ha perso la vita.
Poi sono scesso dalla montagna dove gli americani vanno a sciare dato che si trovano vicino alla base aerea dove partono i caccia che servivano a bombardare la Iugoslavia.
Di udine se non sbaglio ricordo li invasi  , fatta solo una visitina veloce con mio cognato in un giorno mi voleva fare il tour de force


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Vero :up:mi ha molto colpito e pensare al salto che ha fatto l'acqua nel tracimare e vedere il paese a valle sono rimasto interdetto e si devo dire ho rivolto una preghiera per chi si è trovato di sotto e ha perso la vita.
> Poi sono scesso dalla montagna dove gli americani vanno a sciare dato che si trovano vicino alla base aerea dove partono i caccia che servivano a bombardare la Iugoslavia.
> Di udine se non sbaglio ricordo* li invasi  *, fatta solo una visitina veloce con mio cognato in un giorno mi voleva fare il tour de force


Mi cogli impreparato :singleeye:

Devo rimediare...mi dai un aiutino? 

Buscopann


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi cogli impreparato :singleeye:
> 
> Devo rimediare...mi dai un aiutino?
> 
> Buscopann


.
scusa fatto errore  , mai stato ad Udine  mi ha confuso  la diga del Vajont pensavo che  stava sopra Vittorio Veneto invece c'è Belluno  , comunque è l'unica regione che non ho visitato mi riprometto di farlo pri ma o poi.
che cappellata


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> scusa fatto errore  , mai stato ad Udine  mi ha confuso  la diga del Vajont pensavo che  stava sopra Vittorio Veneto invece c'è Belluno  , comunque è l'unica regione che non ho visitato mi riprometto di farlo pri ma o poi.
> che cappellata


Visto che qua non c'è mai stato nessuno, il prossimo raduno lo facciamo in Friuli. Così avete una buona scusa per venirci 

Non diventate matti per portare il vino...che qui ce n'è in abbondanza :cincin:

Buscopann

Ps Un raduno in Friuli è meno probabile di uno sbarco degli alieni mi sa


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> scusa fatto errore  , mai stato ad Udine  mi ha confuso  la diga del Vajont pensavo che  stava sopra Vittorio Veneto invece c'è Belluno  , comunque è l'unica regione che non ho visitato mi riprometto di farlo pri ma o poi.
> che cappellata


sopra ci sono Erto e Casso e sotto ci sono Longarone e Ponte delle Alpi, Belluno è più a sud.

di fianco alla diga c'è anche la galleria scavata nella roccia dagli alpenjager austriaci.    consiglierei anche di scendere verso Pordenone passando dal lago di Barcis e da Claut.    decisamente caratteristiche.


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2016)

penso siano bei posti ma il friuli come ho detto non l'ho mai visto, la diga del Vajont mi ha confuso per lo scambio della città di Buscopan che è Udine invece io pensavo era Belluno, ricordo la gita come una lunga passeggiata con macchina con visita lampo alla città e poi è proseguita per vedere e arrivare su alla diga poi si è proseguito per Piancavallo  zona sciistica piena di americani e poi proseguita in una lunga discesa verso Aviano base militare Americana e poi ritornati vicino Vittorio Veneto   nel paesino dove soggiornavo


----------



## Divì (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti in Friuli non si viene mai per turismo, ma solo perché c'è un motivo per farlo (amore, lavoro, amicizia ecc.).
> 
> Un po' a torto devo dire. Perché ci sono alcuni tesori da queste parti. Innanzitutto Trieste (che però è Venezia Giulia e non Friuli...meglio precisare altrimenti mi bruciano vivo se ci sono triestini in ascolto).
> Ma poi anche Udine merita una visita (se non altro perché ci sto io :rotfl, Cividale del Friuli, Grado, Aquileia.
> ...


Io adoro il Friuli. Amo Trieste ma preferisco la ruvidità dei friulani. Udine è deliziosa. Ad Aquileia sono stata ad ottobre: magica!

E anni fa ho girato i luoghi del terremoto e ho ammirato il miracolo che i friulani hanno saputo fare con il loro lavoro.

Il Friuli ha un solo difetto: è lontano!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io adoro il Friuli. Amo Trieste ma preferisco la ruvidità dei friulani. Udine è deliziosa. Ad Aquileia sono stata ad ottobre: magica!
> 
> E anni fa ho girato i luoghi del terremoto e ho ammirato il miracolo che i friulani hanno saputo fare con il loro lavoro.
> 
> Il Friuli ha un solo difetto: è lontano!!!!


Più che lontano è collegato malissimo al resto d'Italia. Ci metti meno ad arrivare a Roma con l'alta velocità.  Da Milano a Udine sono  200 km in meno rispetto a Milsno-Roma, ma quasi due ore in più di viaggio col treno. 
Un solo aeroporto, minuscolo, costruito a 30-40 km da Trieste e altrettanti da Udine.
Insomma..la dura vita dell'Italia del terzo mondo..che i grandi trasporti fanno finta che non esista. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> penso siano bei posti ma il friuli come ho detto non l'ho mai visto, la diga del Vajont mi ha confuso per lo scambio della città di Buscopan che è Udine invece io pensavo era Belluno, ricordo la gita come una lunga passeggiata con macchina con visita lampo alla città e poi è proseguita per vedere e arrivare su alla diga poi si è proseguito per Piancavallo  zona sciistica piena di americani e poi proseguita in una lunga discesa verso Aviano base militare Americana e poi ritornati vicino Vittorio Veneto   nel paesino dove soggiornavo


Però il Vajont e Aviano sono in Friuli. 
Quindi anche se di striscio...ci sei stato :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sopra ci sono Erto e Casso e sotto ci sono Longarone e Ponte delle Alpi, Belluno è più a sud.
> 
> di fianco alla diga c'è anche la galleria scavata nella roccia dagli alpenjager austriaci.    consiglierei anche di scendere verso Pordenone passando dal lago di Barcis e da Claut.    decisamente caratteristiche.


Anche la tanto bistrattata Carnia ha dei posti incantevoli :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche la tanto bistrattata Carnia ha dei posti incantevoli :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


la mala fama è dovuta ai ricordi delle guardie notturne fatte a -20°


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però il Vajont e Aviano sono in Friuli.
> Quindi anche se di striscio...ci sei stato :up:


.
Hai ragione e come dimo a roma "una toccata e fuga"


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...sultati_referendum_2016-153452780/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> 
> effetti Renzi si dimette come aveva già precedentemente dichiarato
> ...


Paese troppo ignorante per giudicare le modifiche proposte dal referendum. Davvero ci meritiamo tutta la cacca che sommerge il paese.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Paese troppo ignorante per giudicare le modifiche proposte dal referendum. Davvero ci meritiamo tutta la cacca che sommerge il paese.


Ciao kidduccio bello, temo ce ne travolgerà altra, da me sai come si dice ? " non fate l'onda" :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Paese troppo ignorante per giudicare le modifiche proposte dal referendum. Davvero ci meritiamo tutta la cacca che sommerge il paese.


.
saremo pure ignoranti a non aver capito sta riforma  certo che cambiare 47 articoli solo lui e ha maggioranza significa non rispettare gli altri ben venga il referendum per rimetterlo a posto


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao kidduccio bello, temo ce ne travolgerà altra, da me sai come si dice ? " non fate l'onda" :rotfl:





ologramma ha detto:


> .
> saremo pure ignoranti a non aver capito sta riforma  certo che cambiare 47 articoli solo lui e ha maggioranza significa non rispettare gli altri ben venga il referendum per rimetterlo a posto


Fiammetta, ormai siamo abituati.

Olo, le modifiche non eranno perfette, te lo concedo, ma nel complesso era migliorativa e comunque sempre meglio di una crisi di governo. Non sono un renziano pur essendo di sinistra (quella di una volta), ma gli dò atto di aver avuto grande dignità nel rassegnare le dimissioni. Secondo me è stato il miglior presidente del consiglio degli ultimi 30 anni, a mani basse.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Fiammetta, ormai siamo abituati.
> 
> Olo, le modifiche non eranno perfette, te lo concedo, ma nel complesso era migliorativa e comunque sempre meglio di una crisi di governo. Non sono un renziano pur essendo di sinistra (quella di una volta), ma gli dò atto di aver avuto grande dignità nel rassegnare le dimissioni. Secondo me è stato il miglior presidente del consiglio degli ultimi 30 anni, a mani basse.


Io dico che dal pantano non ne usciamo, ne riparleremo tra 2 anni circa quando staremo ancora a parlare di riforma elettorale e crisi di governo


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Fiammetta, ormai siamo abituati.
> 
> Olo, le modifiche non eranno perfette, te lo concedo, ma nel complesso era migliorativa e comunque sempre meglio di una crisi di governo. Non sono un renziano pur essendo di sinistra (quella di una volta), ma gli dò atto di aver avuto grande dignità nel rassegnare le dimissioni. Secondo me è stato il miglior presidente del consiglio degli ultimi 30 anni, a mani basse.


.
Pensa io facevo parte di una sinistra storica ma nata molto prima del 1921  ero di quella che aveva fatto l'italia (non sono così vecchio eh:up un po diversa ma sempre riguardante il bene della famiglia e della patria.
Si qualche cosa mi piaceva e ti devo dare atto che se avesse un po parlato o dialogato con altri forse lo avrei scritto Si, ma lui da solo con quello fuoriuscito di Alfano e l'altro a cui hanno dato 9 anni in prima istanza e il premio di maggioranza che gli ha concesso il doppio dei parlamentari e tutti insieme hanno votato a forza di fiducia.
Pensa sono tre anni che governa la consulta si deve  ancora si deve esprimere sulla legge, che faceva tutto sto tempo dava retta al vecchio presidente della repubblica tanto anche loro il lavoro li ammazza?


----------



## andrea53 (13 Gennaio 2017)

*Cosa è successo...*

Quando sono nato io, negli anni Cinquanta, la popolazione mondiale contava circa due miliardi di individui. Quanti ne conta oggi la sola Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Quando sono nato io l'Europa era divisa in due da un muro invalicabile. Oggi la Terra è popolata da oltre sette miliardi di persone. Ed è già trascorso più di un quarto di Secolo dalla caduta di quel muro che divideva l'Europa. Quando accadde tutti salutammo la libertà, trascurando che quel crollo avrebbe liberato almeno mezzo miliardo di lavoratori a basso costo. Oggi, mentre il continuo progresso tecnologico, l'automazione e la connettività trasformano senza sosta la vita di tutti, saranno disponibili sì e no un miliardo e mezzo di lavori qualificati. Uno per ogni cinque individui. Il mondo che conoscevamo semplicemente non esiste più. E siamo in molti di più a condividere le fette della stessa torta. Negli ultimi dieci anni, solo a titolo esemplificativo, sono spariti i dischi, la corrispondenza ordinaria, le pellicole fotografiche. Stanno chiudendo tutte le edicole. Si fa più presto a comprare un articolo su Amazon o su Ebay che nel negozio sotto casa. Si fa più presto a comprare un biglietto aereo o ferroviario su Internet che in agenzia. Ve ne siete accorti? non abbastanza. Perché un giorno alla volta il mondo è cambiato sotto i nostri occhi e pure sotto i nostri piedi. Non si può più fare l'Italia della Scala Mobile, dei BOT al quindici per cento. Per la stessa ragione per cui non si può prendere un fritto misto di mare e ordinare al cameriere che ce lo riporti in tavola sotto forma di acquario. Quel mondo è finito e non possiamo farci niente. La tanto vituperata globalizzazione ha portato fuori dalla povertà assoluta due terzi dei cittadini di quello che eravamo abituati a chiamare Terzo Mondo. Alcuni Paesi, come la Corea del Sud, ci hanno superato in ricchezza. Resta immersa nella miseria solo la Povera Africa, in specie quella sub-sahariana. E le conseguenze le vediamo ogni giorno ai nostri confini. Ma il mondo di oggi chiede altro. In tanti non hanno capito che in questo Paese difficilmente arriveranno investitori dall'estero. Perché i processi legislativi richiedono in media tre anni per andare a conclusione, perché i governi sono costretti a decretare d'urgenza per non impastarsi nel bicameralismo paritario, perché i tre gradi di giudizio rendono interminabili i processi civili e penali, impantanandoli fino alla prescrizione. Perché le leggi dello Stato si sovrappongono e si confondono con quelle regionali. Dove spesso non si capisce di chi e a chi risalgano le competenze. Perché una concessione dello Stato può essere impugnata da un Ente locale, un investimento o un'attività possono essere bloccati dalla mattina alla sera, perché imperversano i TAR che troppo spesso sentenziano a caso. Perché il costo della burocrazia (province incluse), in tempo e denaro, è pari a tre punti di PIL, come ha dimostrato la scorsa settimana la CGIA di Mestre. E d'altra parte, in questo stesso  quadro, quali speranze avranno mai le nostre Aziende per essere competitive in un mondo che si è fatto così duro??? Ha vinto la speranza di tornare indietro, ai BOT e alla Scala Mobile, alla concertazione e al consociativismo. In un mondo che premia l'innovazione, la genialità, l'originalità, la bellezza, tutte eccellenze di cui il nostro Paese abbonda, ma che restano e resteranno mortificate dalla maggioranza dei conservatori. Certo, la "riforma" era imperfetta, aveva i suoi bei punti di criticità. Come ci ha spiegato bene la sinistra col ditino alzato e il cazzetto dritto. E, a sostegno di questa corrente di pensiero si sono chiamati a sproposito Resistenza, battaglie sindacali, padri della patria. Raramente ho visto di peggio. E tutto insieme. Mi sono trovato a discutere con segretari ANPI nati nel 1965. Se sono partigiani loro, allora io, coi miei anni, ho tutto il diritto di dirmi Garibaldino. Questo Paese affrontò e vinse battaglie progressiste di civiltà, il Divorzio, l'Aborto, diritti che oggi sembrano scontati e naturali, ma che negli anni Settanta scontati e naturali non erano affatto. Questo Paese comprese cosa fosse il terrorismo e che rischi costituisse per la Democrazia e la convivenza civile, sconfiggendolo. Stavolta hanno vinto i conservatori. Dei conservatori così tanto conservatori da illudersi di essere dei progressisti.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Quando sono nato io, negli anni Cinquanta, la popolazione mondiale contava circa due miliardi di individui. Quanti ne conta oggi la sola Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Quando sono nato io l'Europa era divisa in due da un muro invalicabile. Oggi la Terra è popolata da oltre sette miliardi di persone. Ed è già trascorso più di un quarto di Secolo dalla caduta di quel muro che divideva l'Europa. Quando accadde tutti salutammo la libertà, trascurando che quel crollo avrebbe liberato almeno mezzo miliardo di lavoratori a basso costo. Oggi, mentre il continuo progresso tecnologico, l'automazione e la connettività trasformano senza sosta la vita di tutti, saranno disponibili sì e no un miliardo e mezzo di lavori qualificati. Uno per ogni cinque individui. Il mondo che conoscevamo semplicemente non esiste più. E siamo in molti di più a condividere le fette della stessa torta. Negli ultimi dieci anni, solo a titolo esemplificativo, sono spariti i dischi, la corrispondenza ordinaria, le pellicole fotografiche. Stanno chiudendo tutte le edicole. Si fa più presto a comprare un articolo su Amazon o su Ebay che nel negozio sotto casa. Si fa più presto a comprare un biglietto aereo o ferroviario su Internet che in agenzia. Ve ne siete accorti? non abbastanza. Perché un giorno alla volta il mondo è cambiato sotto i nostri occhi e pure sotto i nostri piedi. Non si può più fare l'Italia della Scala Mobile, dei BOT al quindici per cento. Per la stessa ragione per cui non si può prendere un fritto misto di mare e ordinare al cameriere che ce lo riporti in tavola sotto forma di acquario. Quel mondo è finito e non possiamo farci niente. La tanto vituperata globalizzazione ha portato fuori dalla povertà assoluta due terzi dei cittadini di quello che eravamo abituati a chiamare Terzo Mondo. Alcuni Paesi, come la Corea del Sud, ci hanno superato in ricchezza. Resta immersa nella miseria solo la Povera Africa, in specie quella sub-sahariana. E le conseguenze le vediamo ogni giorno ai nostri confini. Ma il mondo di oggi chiede altro. In tanti non hanno capito che in questo Paese difficilmente arriveranno investitori dall'estero. Perché i processi legislativi richiedono in media tre anni per andare a conclusione, perché i governi sono costretti a decretare d'urgenza per non impastarsi nel bicameralismo paritario, perché i tre gradi di giudizio rendono interminabili i processi civili e penali, impantanandoli fino alla prescrizione. Perché le leggi dello Stato si sovrappongono e si confondono con quelle regionali. Dove spesso non si capisce di chi e a chi risalgano le competenze. Perché una concessione dello Stato può essere impugnata da un Ente locale, un investimento o un'attività possono essere bloccati dalla mattina alla sera, perché imperversano i TAR che troppo spesso sentenziano a caso. Perché il costo della burocrazia (province incluse), in tempo e denaro, è pari a tre punti di PIL, come ha dimostrato la scorsa settimana la CGIA di Mestre. E d'altra parte, in questo stesso  quadro, quali speranze avranno mai le nostre Aziende per essere competitive in un mondo che si è fatto così duro??? Ha vinto la speranza di tornare indietro, ai BOT e alla Scala Mobile, alla concertazione e al consociativismo. In un mondo che premia l'innovazione, la genialità, l'originalità, la bellezza, tutte eccellenze di cui il nostro Paese abbonda, ma che restano e resteranno mortificate dalla maggioranza dei conservatori. Certo, la "riforma" era imperfetta, aveva i suoi bei punti di criticità. Come ci ha spiegato bene la sinistra col ditino alzato e il cazzetto dritto. E, a sostegno di questa corrente di pensiero si sono chiamati a sproposito Resistenza, battaglie sindacali, padri della patria. Raramente ho visto di peggio. E tutto insieme. Mi sono trovato a discutere con segretari ANPI nati nel 1965. Se sono partigiani loro, allora io, coi miei anni, ho tutto il diritto di dirmi Garibaldino. Questo Paese affrontò e vinse battaglie progressiste di civiltà, il Divorzio, l'Aborto, diritti che oggi sembrano scontati e naturali, ma che negli anni Settanta scontati e naturali non erano affatto. Questo Paese comprese cosa fosse il terrorismo e che rischi costituisse per la Democrazia e la convivenza civile, sconfiggendolo. Stavolta hanno vinto i conservatori. Dei conservatori così tanto conservatori da illudersi di essere dei progressisti.


.
analisi perfetta  complimenti:up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Quando sono nato io, negli anni Cinquanta, la popolazione mondiale contava circa due miliardi di individui. Quanti ne conta oggi la sola Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Quando sono nato io l'Europa era divisa in due da un muro invalicabile. Oggi la Terra è popolata da oltre sette miliardi di persone. Ed è già trascorso più di un quarto di Secolo dalla caduta di quel muro che divideva l'Europa. Quando accadde tutti salutammo la libertà, trascurando che quel crollo avrebbe liberato almeno mezzo miliardo di lavoratori a basso costo. Oggi, mentre il continuo progresso tecnologico, l'automazione e la connettività trasformano senza sosta la vita di tutti, saranno disponibili sì e no un miliardo e mezzo di lavori qualificati. Uno per ogni cinque individui. Il mondo che conoscevamo semplicemente non esiste più. E siamo in molti di più a condividere le fette della stessa torta. Negli ultimi dieci anni, solo a titolo esemplificativo, sono spariti i dischi, la corrispondenza ordinaria, le pellicole fotografiche. Stanno chiudendo tutte le edicole. Si fa più presto a comprare un articolo su Amazon o su Ebay che nel negozio sotto casa. Si fa più presto a comprare un biglietto aereo o ferroviario su Internet che in agenzia. Ve ne siete accorti? non abbastanza. Perché un giorno alla volta il mondo è cambiato sotto i nostri occhi e pure sotto i nostri piedi. Non si può più fare l'Italia della Scala Mobile, dei BOT al quindici per cento. Per la stessa ragione per cui non si può prendere un fritto misto di mare e ordinare al cameriere che ce lo riporti in tavola sotto forma di acquario. Quel mondo è finito e non possiamo farci niente. La tanto vituperata globalizzazione ha portato fuori dalla povertà assoluta due terzi dei cittadini di quello che eravamo abituati a chiamare Terzo Mondo. Alcuni Paesi, come la Corea del Sud, ci hanno superato in ricchezza. Resta immersa nella miseria solo la Povera Africa, in specie quella sub-sahariana. E le conseguenze le vediamo ogni giorno ai nostri confini. Ma il mondo di oggi chiede altro. In tanti non hanno capito che in questo Paese difficilmente arriveranno investitori dall'estero. Perché i processi legislativi richiedono in media tre anni per andare a conclusione, perché i governi sono costretti a decretare d'urgenza per non impastarsi nel bicameralismo paritario, perché i tre gradi di giudizio rendono interminabili i processi civili e penali, impantanandoli fino alla prescrizione. Perché le leggi dello Stato si sovrappongono e si confondono con quelle regionali. Dove spesso non si capisce di chi e a chi risalgano le competenze. Perché una concessione dello Stato può essere impugnata da un Ente locale, un investimento o un'attività possono essere bloccati dalla mattina alla sera, perché imperversano i TAR che troppo spesso sentenziano a caso. Perché il costo della burocrazia (province incluse), in tempo e denaro, è pari a tre punti di PIL, come ha dimostrato la scorsa settimana la CGIA di Mestre. E d'altra parte, in questo stesso  quadro, quali speranze avranno mai le nostre Aziende per essere competitive in un mondo che si è fatto così duro??? Ha vinto la speranza di tornare indietro, ai BOT e alla Scala Mobile, alla concertazione e al consociativismo. In un mondo che premia l'innovazione, la genialità, l'originalità, la bellezza, tutte eccellenze di cui il nostro Paese abbonda, ma che restano e resteranno mortificate dalla maggioranza dei conservatori. Certo, la "riforma" era imperfetta, aveva i suoi bei punti di criticità. Come ci ha spiegato bene la sinistra col ditino alzato e il cazzetto dritto. E, a sostegno di questa corrente di pensiero si sono chiamati a sproposito Resistenza, battaglie sindacali, padri della patria. Raramente ho visto di peggio. E tutto insieme. Mi sono trovato a discutere con segretari ANPI nati nel 1965. Se sono partigiani loro, allora io, coi miei anni, ho tutto il diritto di dirmi Garibaldino. Questo Paese affrontò e vinse battaglie progressiste di civiltà, il Divorzio, l'Aborto, diritti che oggi sembrano scontati e naturali, ma che negli anni Settanta scontati e naturali non erano affatto. Questo Paese comprese cosa fosse il terrorismo e che rischi costituisse per la Democrazia e la convivenza civile, sconfiggendolo. Stavolta hanno vinto i conservatori. Dei conservatori così tanto conservatori da illudersi di essere dei progressisti.


Tutto vero.
Però si può anche dire che era una riforma sbagliata nella sostanza in molti punti e proposta con un iter sbagliato politicamente.


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Però si può anche dire che era una riforma sbagliata *nella sostanza* in molti punti e proposta con un iter sbagliato politicamente.


Nella sostanza oggi ci hanno declassato e il denaro ci costerà di più.

Un altro mattone sul muro che ci divide da chi corre, un altro passo indietro.

Andrea ha ragione.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION] 

non hanno vinto i conservatori, non solo perchè in Italia non esiste un movimento conservatore.

non hanno vinto nemmeno i reazionari, perchè tutto sommato buona parte dei sostenitori del NO erano d'accordo con la riforma.

hanno perso Renzi ed il PD, perchè se vai ad un referendum costituzionale e ti trovi schierati per il NO sia Salvini che Monti, vuol dire che ti sei bruciato qualsiasi tipo di appoggio diplomatico.

e se 2 ex segretari del tuo stesso partito più una fetta consistente della base si schierano apertamente per il NO, vuol dire che hai molto da lavorare in casa tua.

Detto questo, non credo che in italia in questo momento storico ci siano le condizioni per modificare anche solo la punteggiatura della costituzione meno bella del mondo.

per superare davvero il bicameralismo perfetto toccherebbe fare un'azione di forza


----------



## andrea53 (15 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_andrea53_
> 
> non hanno vinto i conservatori, non solo perchè in Italia non esiste un movimento conservatore.
> 
> ...


Sai meglio di me che le proposte di riforma (perfettibili, per carità) erano in buona parte sacrosante. Dalla fine del bicameralismo paritario alla cancellazione definitiva delle province, delle legislazioni concorrenti tra Stato e Regioni, fino ai lauti finanziamenti ai gruppi regionali (il Molise ha 20 consiglieri e 16 Gruppi di cui 12 monocellulari, per 280 mila abitanti, ed è solo un esempio). Il Titolo V che è stato "salvato" da Partigiani, Sindacalisti, grillini, post-fascisti, separatisti padani e Padri della Patria è quello scritto nel 2001 dal governo d'Alema, non quello del 1947... Da 15 anni non abbiamo un Ministero del Turismo che coordini le politiche di valorizzazione del nostro più grande pozzo di petrolio, il patrimonio artistico e culturale (però la Basilicata ha un ufficio di rappresentanza a New York, insomma una propria ambasciata, solo per fare un altro esempio). Dato che per far passare una riforma parziale ma, ripeto, almeno in buona parte sacrosanta, sarebbe servito mettersi proni davanti a Monti, Berlusconi e Salvini, la conclusione è che il nostro Paese finirà per essere acquistato a prezzi di realizzo dai ricchi emergenti. Ho sentito fior di giornalisti dire in TV che se Renzi non si fosse messo in testa di riformare la Costituzione sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente a fine legislatura col suo governo. Qui c'è l'essenza gattopardesca di una grossa fetta della cultura politica italiana. Se non avesse fatto niente, avrebbe mantenuto la poltrona. Ecco. Per conservare il potere non si deve far nulla. Per i prossimi trent'anni il sistema è al sicuro. Applauso.


----------



## feather (15 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> hanno perso Renzi ed il PD, perchè se vai ad un referendum costituzionale e ti trovi schierati per il NO sia Salvini che Monti, vuol dire che ti sei bruciato qualsiasi tipo di appoggio diplomatico.
> 
> e se 2 ex segretari del tuo stesso partito più una fetta consistente della base si schierano apertamente per il NO, vuol dire che hai molto da lavorare in casa tua.
> 
> Detto questo, non credo che in italia in questo momento storico ci siano le condizioni per modificare anche solo la punteggiatura della costituzione meno bella del mondo.





andrea53 ha detto:


> Sai meglio di me che le proposte di riforma (perfettibili, per carità) erano in buona parte sacrosante. Dalla fine del bicameralismo paritario alla cancellazione definitiva delle province, delle legislazioni concorrenti tra Stato e Regioni, fino ai lauti finanziamenti ai gruppi regionali


Appunto. Io non capisco. Che mi frega chi l'ha proposto e perché?
Se le proposte fatte erano buone, il referendum potrebbe averlo anche indetto satana in persona per quello che mi frega. 
Non capisco come si possa usare il voto del referendum per dire si o no a Renzi invece che alla domanda che ti è stata posta.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Appunto. Io non capisco. Che mi frega chi l'ha proposto e perché?
> Se le proposte fatte erano buone, il referendum potrebbe averlo anche indetto satana in persona per quello che mi frega.
> Non capisco come si possa usare il voto del referendum per dire si o no a Renzi invece che alla domanda che ti è stata posta.


Vabbè Renzi ha indubbiamente trasformato un referendum nel suo referendum 
Guarda probabilmente se non avesse legato l'esito del referendum alla sua permanenza politica...presumo avrebbe vinto il si 

Ora siamo classificati alle 3 b siprattutto in virtù di riforme che non verranno mai fatte


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2017)

già detto e lo ripeto , la presunzione di Renzi è stato approvare tutto a colpi di fiducia ed aver messo una marea di cose tutte insieme , non è stato capito e quindi chi avrebbe votato si in alcune poteva non essere d'accordo in altre quindi la soluzione logica è stato non votare l'abrogazione di tutto, troppo presuntuoso lo si vede anche oggi nell'intervista data a Repubblica ammette l'errore di aver personalizzato ma ancora deve capire che errori ha fatto bisogna che qualcuno glieli spieghi


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Sai meglio di me che le proposte di riforma (perfettibili, per carità) erano in buona parte sacrosante. Dalla fine del bicameralismo paritario alla cancellazione definitiva delle province, delle legislazioni concorrenti tra Stato e Regioni, fino ai lauti finanziamenti ai gruppi regionali (il Molise ha 20 consiglieri e 16 Gruppi di cui 12 monocellulari, per 280 mila abitanti, ed è solo un esempio). Il Titolo V che è stato "salvato" da Partigiani, Sindacalisti, grillini, post-fascisti, separatisti padani e Padri della Patria è quello scritto nel 2001 dal governo d'Alema, non quello del 1947... Da 15 anni non abbiamo un Ministero del Turismo che coordini le politiche di valorizzazione del nostro più grande pozzo di petrolio, il patrimonio artistico e culturale (però la Basilicata ha un ufficio di rappresentanza a New York, insomma una propria ambasciata, solo per fare un altro esempio). Dato che per far passare una riforma parziale ma, ripeto, almeno in buona parte sacrosanta, sarebbe servito mettersi proni davanti a Monti, Berlusconi e Salvini, la conclusione è che il nostro Paese finirà per essere acquistato a prezzi di realizzo dai ricchi emergenti. Ho sentito fior di giornalisti dire in TV che se Renzi non si fosse messo in testa di riformare la Costituzione sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente a fine legislatura col suo governo. Qui c'è l'essenza gattopardesca di una grossa fetta della cultura politica italiana. Se non avesse fatto niente, avrebbe mantenuto la poltrona. Ecco. Per conservare il potere non si deve far nulla. Per i prossimi trent'anni il sistema è al sicuro. Applauso.


al referendum hanno votato NO anche Bersani, D'Alema e soci.  quindi una buona fetta del PD stesso.   
e se non riesci nemmeno a compattare il tuo partito, difficilmente puoi spuntarla.

Nel 2001 si viveva in un sistema bipolare ed i piddini sono sempre compatti ad andare a votare, quelli del cdx molto meno ed in un referendum senza quorum, la cosa fa la differenza.

nel 2017 viviamo in un sistema almeno tripolare, quindi per vincere un referendum come questo, almeno 2 poli devono esprimersi a favore.
un buon diplomatico avrebbe inchiodato Berlusconi al fatto che tutto il percorso della riforma è stato da lui condiviso, fino al momento dell'elezione di Mattarella.   Renzi non è un buon diplomatico e l'ha pagata.

so perfettamente come gli alti funzionari di stato, che sono la vera lobby italiana, non vogliono alcun tipo di modifica che intacchi le loro rendite di posizione.

per questo servirebbe qualcuno che abbia la consapevolezza di durare poco, che se ne freghi di durare poco in politica e quindi proceda come un bulldozer senza starci a pensare più di tanto.


----------



## andrea53 (15 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> al referendum hanno votato NO anche Bersani, D'Alema e soci.  quindi una buona fetta del PD stesso.
> e se non riesci nemmeno a compattare il tuo partito, difficilmente puoi spuntarla.
> 
> Nel 2001 si viveva in un sistema bipolare ed i piddini sono sempre compatti ad andare a votare, quelli del cdx molto meno ed in un referendum senza quorum, la cosa fa la differenza.
> ...



E allora... Buon divertimento. Io la mia vita l'ho risolta in modo soddisfacente. Non avessi una figlia che deve ancora  trovarsi un futuro potrei restare a godermi lo spettacolo.
http://www.corriere.it/politica/17_...1e6-817c-c522bb7cbdb6.shtml?cmpid=SF020103COR


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E allora... Buon divertimento. Io la mia vita l'ho risolta in modo soddisfacente. Non avessi una figlia che deve ancora  trovarsi un futuro potrei restare a godermi lo spettacolo.
> http://www.corriere.it/politica/17_...1e6-817c-c522bb7cbdb6.shtml?cmpid=SF020103COR


.
ada vede che divertimento 
pensa anche la mia vita si è risolta e i miei figli uno è fisso e l'altro precario con una figlia  in un ente che la signora delle pensioni si rifiuto di rispondere alle iene che la rincorrevano dove du 600 posti più della metà sono precari.
Comunque hai ragione sugli enti inutili che non vengono chiusi vedi quello che hai citato che occupa una villa storica che potrebbe essere visitata dai turisti almeno sarebbe produttiva, poi che dire delle cose fatte da Renzi solite panzanate chiuse lee provincie , riciclate con aere metropolitane senza che abbiamo votato , agenzia dell'entrate cambiato nome e un mezzo condono mascherato , riforme ospedaliere vedi Zingaretti toglie i ticket tanto per fare un esame di controllo alle coronarie del collo della mia signora se non conosci nessuno la lista è piena oppure vai  con i soldi in tasca e te la fanno quella mattina stessa.
Mi sono lasciato solo questa opportunità di votare il movimento 5 stelle se anche loro ci dovessero prendere per i fondelli , non andrò neanche più a votare , gia non lo facevo ai referendum da parecchio tempo tolto l'ultimo


----------



## feather (17 Gennaio 2017)

Continuo a non capire cosa minchia c'entri se il pd è compattato o scompattato o se Renzi si licenzia o meno.
La domanda sulla schedina non era "Ti piace Renzi?" [SI] [NO]
Ma tutt'altro. 
Il prossimo che mi dice che l'apparato statale costa caro gli do una testata sui denti.
Per una volta che si parlava di mandare a casa un pacco di senatori, l'italiano ha detto no. Teniamoceli tutti e paghiamoli tutti i mesi, che il PD non è compatto.
A me ricorda tanto questo


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

c'entra perchè se il tuo stesso partito per una buona fetta vota NO alla riforma che il partito ha elaborato e sostenuto, diventa gioco facile per le opposizioni dire "ecco vedete, lo stesso partito di maggioranza non crede alla sua riforma"

che la domanda sulla scheda non fosse "Ti piace Renzi?" lo so.  ma in sostanza la domanda è diventata quella, anche per responsabilità dello stesso Renzi.   che ha ammesso che non ha saputo capire in tempo quanto questo voto si fosse politicizzato.


----------



## andrea53 (17 Gennaio 2017)

*Non posso darti il verde...*



feather ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa minchia c'entri se il pd è compattato o scompattato o se Renzi si licenzia o meno.
> La domanda sulla schedina non era "Ti piace Renzi?" [SI] [NO]
> Ma tutt'altro.
> Il prossimo che mi dice che l'apparato statale costa caro gli do una testata sui denti.
> ...


ma fai conto che lo abbia fatto


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa minchia c'entri se il pd è compattato o scompattato o se Renzi si licenzia o meno.
> La domanda sulla schedina non era "Ti piace Renzi?" [SI] [NO]
> Ma tutt'altro.
> Il prossimo che mi dice che l'apparato statale costa caro gli do una testata sui denti.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa me l'ero persa 

chiedo l'intervento del prof [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION]


----------



## feather (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'entra perchè se il tuo stesso partito per una buona fetta vota NO alla riforma che il partito ha elaborato e sostenuto, diventa gioco facile per le opposizioni dire "ecco vedete, lo stesso partito di maggioranza non crede alla sua riforma"
> 
> che la domanda sulla scheda non fosse "Ti piace Renzi?" lo so.  ma in sostanza la domanda è diventata quella, anche per responsabilità dello stesso Renzi.   che ha ammesso che non ha saputo capire in tempo quanto questo voto si fosse politicizzato.


Ma è qui che ti sbagli.
1. Di cosa votino i membri del PD a me cittadino frega meno di un cazzo. Io voto in base a quello che *IO* ritengo giusto e opportuno. Di dove abbiano messo la crocetta i membri del PD davvero non capisco cosa possa c'entrare.
2. che la domanda "in sostanza" sia diventata xyz, scusa, col bene che ti voglio, ma è una cazzata. Il testo del referendum non è cambiato di una virgola. La domanda scritta, che è poi quella che fa testo, era un'altra. Se tu, in sostanza, hai letto un'altra domanda, hai cannato il compito.
Se all'esame all'università c'è scritto "in che anno è morto Napoleone?" e tu, in sostanza, leggi "ti piace il docente?" e scrivi no, ti segano l'esame! (anche se scrivi si).

Comunque questo modo di ragionare spiega molto del perché l'Italia sia nello stato penoso in cui è. Con una popolazione che non è in grado di leggere un testo e rispondere coerentemente, non c'è da stupirsi.

In pratica tu mi stai dicendo che hai risposto al referendum sulla base di quello che ti ha consigliato l'opposizione o qualche membro del PD, invece che sulla base di ragionamenti e opinioni tue. Ti rendi conto?

Se vuoi approfondire il problema
http://www.lavocedinewyork.com/arts...aliano-e-la-repubblica-fondata-sullignoranza/


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma è qui che ti sbagli.
> 1. Di cosa votino i membri del PD a me cittadino frega meno di un cazzo. Io voto in base a quello che *IO* ritengo giusto e opportuno. Di dove abbiano messo la crocetta i membri del PD davvero non capisco cosa possa c'entrare.
> 2. che la domanda "in sostanza" sia diventata xyz, scusa, col bene che ti voglio, ma è una cazzata. Il testo del referendum non è cambiato di una virgola. La domanda scritta, che è poi quella che fa testo, era un'altra. Se tu, in sostanza, hai letto un'altra domanda, hai cannato il compito.
> Se all'esame all'università c'è scritto "in che anno è morto Napoleone?" e tu, in sostanza, leggi "ti piace il docente?" e scrivi no, ti segano l'esame! (anche se scrivi si).
> ...


Se ne rende conto di Si che ha da poco scoperto che una delle riforme che Renzi stava varando a livello fiscale e che avrebbe datonrespiro a molti compreso lui è  saltata ed ora se la piglia nel culo

Perplesso politicamente parlando sarebbe da menate 3 volte al giorno ...ci si mette d'accordo e cinsindivide il compito ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ne rende conto di Si che ha da poco scoperto che una delle riforme che Renzi stava varando a livello fiscale e che avrebbe datonrespiro a molti compreso lui è  saltata ed ora se la piglia nel culo
> 
> Perplesso politicamente parlando sarebbe da menate 3 volte al giorno ...ci si mette d'accordo e cinsindivide il compito ?


Erano mesi, forse un anno che evitavo ogni talk show politico e no.
Ieri sera ho guardato un po' quelli in onda.
Sono rimasta sorpresa come l'aver perso la consuetudine mi ha fatto notare meglio la struttura narrativa che segue quella di una fiction con la consolazione finale, ma soprattutto gli interventi che, benché apparentemente diversi, in realtà hanno la struttura di un oroscopo. Ovvero all'interno contengono banalità opposte che vanno a coincidere inevitabilmente, o l'una o l'altra, con il pensiero di chi ascolta. Maestro in questo Sgarbi che con lo stile veemente e le parolacce sparse crea questo stile da "intellettuale come noi" che ne ha creato il successo mediatico.
L'argomento erano i due amici minorenni che si sono accordati per uccidere a colpi d'ascia i genitori di uno.
La cosa interessante sarebbe stata analizzare la reazione dei genitori superstiti che neppure si rendono conto di essere dei superstiti.
Però dopo la confessione il figlio era nervoso e allora gli aveva comprato le sigarette. E un videogioco per consolarlo in cella no?

Credo che lo schema delle trasmissioni politiche sia sempre lo stesso e quindi siano trasmissioni del tutto inutili per chiarirsi le idee sui fatti, ma solo per trovare conferma alle proprie (proprio come l'oroscopo).
In realtà credo che ognuno si formi le opinioni in base alla propria esperienza personale che viene letta in base a schemi acquisiti nella fase formativa e sia influenzato anche da piccoli eventi insignificanti che vengono interpretati sempre secondo lo schema.
Voglio dire che conta più che quando facevamo l'asilo la mamma ci abbia detto a proposito del compagno dispettoso "picchialo" o "non giocarci più" o "prova a scambiarti un gioco".


P.S. Naturalmente Perplesso non c'entra niente con la mia riflessione.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma è qui che ti sbagli.
> 1. Di cosa votino i membri del PD a me cittadino frega meno di un cazzo. Io voto in base a quello che *IO* ritengo giusto e opportuno. Di dove abbiano messo la crocetta i membri del PD davvero non capisco cosa possa c'entrare.
> 2. che la domanda "in sostanza" sia diventata xyz, scusa, col bene che ti voglio, ma è una cazzata. Il testo del referendum non è cambiato di una virgola. La domanda scritta, che è poi quella che fa testo, era un'altra. Se tu, in sostanza, hai letto un'altra domanda, hai cannato il compito.
> Se all'esame all'università c'è scritto "in che anno è morto Napoleone?" e tu, in sostanza, leggi "ti piace il docente?" e scrivi no, ti segano l'esame! (anche se scrivi si).
> ...


se si dovessero esprimere col voto solo quelli che hanno conoscenza della materia, la percentuale dei votanti non avrebbe superato il 10%

il mio ragionamento non è volto a spiegare quello che ho votato io.  è volto a spiegare perchè il No ha vinto 59-41.

il 90% di chi ha votato non ha idea di cosa stesse votando nè poteva averne perchè appunto la materia costituzionale non è argomento "facile".    quindi sì, i più votano tenendo conto di quello che gli dicono il partito di riferimento, o il politico di riferimento o la persona di riferimento.

ho constatato ad esempio una quantità importante di ragazzi di 18-20 anni che chiedevano al papà o alla mamma cosa dovessero votare, se sì o no, perchè non avevano idea di cosa parlasse il referendum.
al converso una grossa massa di anziani ha votato su indicazioni dei figli o dei nipoti.


quindi il fatto che una fetta del PD abbia votato contro la riforma conta e conta molto.   perchè dietro a Bersani e Speranza  si muovono un tot di persone che votano secondo l'imput ricevuto.

il nodo è che su questioni di questa rilevanza non puoi chiedere il parere ai cittadini e trascurare il fatto che il voto possa trasformarsi da referendario a politico di fatto.


PS: il tuo link può essere usato per qualsiasi nazione, perchè sono messe grossomodo tutte allo stesso livello.   c'è gente che ha votato per il remain pensando che sennò non potevano più andare in vacanza ad Ibiza.   o che ha votato VanderBellen pensando che ci fossero le SA fuori dalla porta.      l'ignoranza non ha confini e la democrazia è sopravvalutata.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano mesi, forse un anno che evitavo ogni talk show politico e no.
> Ieri sera ho guardato un po' quelli in onda.
> Sono rimasta sorpresa come l'aver perso la consuetudine mi ha fatto notare meglio la struttura narrativa che segue quella di una fiction con la consolazione finale, ma soprattutto gli interventi che, benché apparentemente diversi, in realtà hanno la struttura di un oroscopo. Ovvero all'interno contengono banalità opposte che vanno a coincidere inevitabilmente, o l'una o l'altra, con il pensiero di chi ascolta. Maestro in questo Sgarbi che con lo stile veemente e le parolacce sparse crea questo stile da "intellettuale come noi" che ne ha creato il successo mediatico.
> L'argomento erano i due amici minorenni che si sono accordati per uccidere a colpi d'ascia i genitori di uno.
> ...


Ovvio ho capito bene cosa intendi 
ma i talk show a differenza della mamma sono ripetitivi e fungono da lavaggio del cervello


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ovvio ho capito bene cosa intendi
> ma i talk show a differenza della mamma sono ripetitivi e fungono da lavaggio del cervello


No. È quello che pensavo. Invece hanno solo una funzione confermativa. Intanto ognuno guarda, se non è proprio masochista, solo quelli che hanno il proprio stile narrativo e poi vengono recepite solo le opinioni conformi al proprio pensiero. Alcuni invitati dicevano all'interno dello stesso intervento proprio cose opposte. Alcuni si contraddivano nel l'intervento successivo.
Inoltre gli invitati corrispondono a dei ruoli precisi tipo il vecchio saggio, l'esperto noioso che non si capisce di cosa parla che viene interrotto dal conduttore per mandare in onda un servizio a livello pettegolezzi di paesi, il confortatore ecc 
Proprio come in una vecchia scenetta di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


----------



## feather (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il 90% di chi ha votato non ha idea di cosa stesse votando nè poteva averne perchè appunto la materia costituzionale non è argomento "facile".    quindi sì, i più votano tenendo conto di quello che gli dicono il partito di riferimento, o il politico di riferimento o la persona di riferimento.
> 
> ho constatato ad esempio una quantità importante di ragazzi di 18-20 anni che chiedevano al papà o alla mamma cosa dovessero votare, se sì o no, perchè non avevano idea di cosa parlasse il referendum.
> al converso una grossa massa di anziani ha votato su indicazioni dei figli o dei nipoti.


Ma allora diciamo che il popolo è una massa di rincoglioniti con la comprensione di una mucca. Per cui non c'è niente di strano se prima le legnano e poi le macellano. È il procedimento normale per delle mucche.
Se uno è troppo stupido per vivere si merita di essere inculato con la sabbia tutti i giorni. 
A meno che non sia frutto di un difetto genetico. Ma per quelli ci sono centri appositi, e, soprattutto, non votano.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È quello che pensavo. Invece hanno solo una funzione confermativa. Intanto ognuno guarda, se non è proprio masochista, solo quelli che hanno il proprio stile narrativo e poi vengono recepite solo le opinioni conformi al proprio pensiero. Alcuni invitati dicevano all'interno dello stesso intervento proprio cose opposte. Alcuni si contraddivano nel l'intervento successivo.
> Inoltre gli invitati corrispondono a dei ruoli precisi tipo il vecchio saggio, l'esperto noioso che non si capisce di cosa parla che viene interrotto dal conduttore per mandare in onda un servizio a livello pettegolezzi di paesi, il confortatore ecc
> Proprio come in una vecchia scenetta di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


i talks show sono tutti creati ad arte per fare spettacolo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma allora diciamo che il popolo è una massa di rincoglioniti con la comprensione di una mucca. Per cui non c'è niente di strano se prima le legnano e poi le macellano. È il procedimento normale per delle mucche.
> Se uno è troppo stupido per vivere si merita di essere inculato con la sabbia tutti i giorni.
> A meno che non sia frutto di un difetto genetico. Ma per quelli ci sono centri appositi, e, soprattutto, non votano.


Ammazza ci sei andato giù pesante ... Non riesco nemmeno a darti torto 
diciamo che la massa delle persone son più pecore che  lupi


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma allora diciamo che il popolo è una massa di rincoglioniti con la comprensione di una mucca. Per cui non c'è niente di strano se prima le legnano e poi le macellano. È il procedimento normale per delle mucche.
> Se uno è troppo stupido per vivere si merita di essere inculato con la sabbia tutti i giorni.
> A meno che non sia frutto di un difetto genetico. Ma per quelli ci sono centri appositi, e, soprattutto, non votano.


più che altro devi porre domande per questioni che siano davvero alla portata della generalità delle persone.

un secondo errore di Renzi è stato quello di aver impostato sulla domanda unica.   se avesse scorporato in 3-4 quesiti, almeno il CNEL lo riuscivi ad abolire e i senatori riuscivi a ridurli di numero.


----------



## feather (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza ci sei andato giù pesante ... Non riesco nemmeno a darti torto
> diciamo che la massa delle persone son più pecore che  lupi


Mi girano i coglioni. Persone normodotate cerebralmente che rifiutano di usare la materia grigia.. È pigrizia mentale. Si meritano di essere inculati. Cazzo se se lo meritano. 
Non ti dai la pena di informarti sulle cose che ti interessano direttamente, allora chi comanda fa benissimo a fotterti. Mi pare una ovvia e diretta conseguenza. Tra l'altro una forma bellissima di giustizia divina.
Se fai del tuo meglio e ti capita una disgrazia mi dispiace. Ma se non fai un cazzo e hai una vita di merda, te la sei guadagnata e ti sta bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Mi girano i coglioni. Persone normodotate cerebralmente che rifiutano di usare la materia grigia.. È pigrizia mentale. Si meritano di essere inculati. Cazzo se se lo meritano.
> Non ti dai la pena di informarti sulle cose che ti interessano direttamente, allora chi comanda fa benissimo a fotterti. Mi pare una ovvia e diretta conseguenza. Tra l'altro una forma bellissima di giustizia divina.
> Se fai del tuo meglio e ti capita una disgrazia mi dispiace. Ma se non fai un cazzo e hai una vita di merda, te la sei guadagnata e ti sta bene.


E lo so ...lo so


----------



## feather (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro devi porre domande per questioni che siano davvero alla portata della generalità delle persone.


Su Internet c'era spiegato bene e passo passo cosa chiedeva il referendum. 5 minuti di ricerca con Google.
Io non ho una laurea in legge eppure ho capito cosa chiedeva il referendum. Era spiegato bene e semplice semplice. Bastava dedicare una mezz'ora a leggere.
Certo che se non hai voglia di dedicare mezz'ora alle cose che ti riguardano direttamente... vedi sopra


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Su Internet c'era spiegato bene e passo passo cosa chiedeva il referendum. 5 minuti di ricerca con Google.
> Io non ho una laurea in legge eppure ho capito cosa chiedeva il referendum. Era spiegato bene e semplice semplice. Bastava dedicare una mezz'ora a leggere.
> Certo che se non hai voglia di dedicare mezz'ora alle cose che ti riguardano direttamente... vedi sopra


per questo la democrazia è sopravvalutata


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo la democrazia è sopravvalutata


Mo ti corco di botte !!!!!!!


----------



## brenin (18 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ma fai conto che lo abbia fatto





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa me l'ero persa
> 
> chiedo l'intervento del prof @_brenin_


Grazie del titolo che non ho e che non merito....

 La riforma proposta da Renzi era una porcata senza capo ne coda... se avesse veramente voluto essere costruttivo e nel contempo dare un calcio ( decidete voi dove ) alla metà dei politicanti che occupano scranni ben remunerati, avrebbe dovuto optare - secondo me - per il sistema uninominale e cioè eliminazione totale del senato e costituzione di un unico organo legislativo di 500 membri eletti in base a collegi uninominali ( collegi con ca. 100 mila votanti ciascuno, il candidato che ottiene più voti si aggiudica il seggio ). Ma siccome Renzi ( che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita sua ) doveva ( e tuttora deve, come tanti altri politicanti ) mantenere un livello di finto rigore per continuare ad usufruire dei benefici della "casta", il risultato non poteva che essere quello. Ed aggiungo: se avesse veramente voluto dare una svolta a questo costosissimo carrozzone, che allo stato attuale genera solo momenti di pericolosa impasse oeprativa, avrebbe dovuto cominciare a seguire i preziosi consigli di tutti i professionisti che si sono alternati allo studio della Spending Review... che è rimasta ancora nel cassetto e,temo, ci resterà ancora per molto tempo.
 Un'ultima cosa : con il sistema uninominale ( del tipo inglese per capirci meglio ) i candidati operano sul loro territorio, si fanno conoscere dagli elettori, conoscono bene  la loro zona e le conseguenti problematiche che l'affliggono, e possono dare risposte ai loro elettori in loco tramite incontri con cadenza almeno mensile. 
 Quando non si ha l'umiltà di saper riconoscere le proprie mancanze e/o incapacità e ci si circonda di yesmen, non si può pretendere di assumere  posizioni rilevanti che non potrebbero mai spettare ( tra l'altro il caso Cameron, al nostro ex primo ministro, proprio non ha insegnato niente ) proprio per la propria manifesta inconcludente inadeguatezza.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie del titolo che non ho e che non merito....
> 
> La riforma proposta da Renzi era una porcata senza capo ne coda... se avesse veramente voluto essere costruttivo e nel contempo dare un calcio ( decidete voi dove ) alla metà dei politicanti che occupano scranni ben remunerati, avrebbe dovuto optare - secondo me - per il sistema uninominale e cioè eliminazione totale del senato e costituzione di un unico organo legislativo di 500 membri eletti in base a collegi uninominali ( collegi con ca. 100 mila votanti ciascuno, il candidato che ottiene più voti si aggiudica il seggio ). Ma siccome Renzi ( che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita sua ) doveva ( e tuttora deve, come tanti altri politicanti ) mantenere un livello di finto rigore per continuare ad usufruire dei benefici della "casta", il risultato non poteva che essere quello. Ed aggiungo: se avesse veramente voluto dare una svolta a questo costosissimo carrozzone, che allo stato attuale genera solo momenti di pericolosa impasse oeprativa, avrebbe dovuto cominciare a seguire i preziosi consigli di tutti i professionisti che si sono alternati allo studio della Spending Review... che è rimasta ancora nel cassetto e,temo, ci resterà ancora per molto tempo.
> Un'ultima cosa : con il sistema uninominale ( del tipo inglese per capirci meglio ) i candidati operano sul loro territorio, si fanno conoscere dagli elettori, conoscono bene  la loro zona e le conseguenti problematiche che l'affliggono, e possono dare risposte ai loro elettori in loco tramite incontri con cadenza almeno mensile.
> Quando non si ha l'umiltà di saper riconoscere le proprie mancanze e/o incapacità e ci si circonda di yesmen, non si può pretendere di assumere  posizioni rilevanti che non potrebbero mai spettare ( tra l'altro il caso Cameron, al nostro ex primo ministro, proprio non ha insegnato niente ) proprio per la propria manifesta inconcludente inadeguatezza.


Il prof vale per la tua indiscussa competenza in certi temi


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie del titolo che non ho e che non merito....
> 
> La riforma proposta da Renzi era una porcata senza capo ne coda... se avesse veramente voluto essere costruttivo e nel contempo dare un calcio ( decidete voi dove ) alla metà dei politicanti che occupano scranni ben remunerati, avrebbe dovuto optare - secondo me - per il sistema uninominale e cioè eliminazione totale del senato e costituzione di un unico organo legislativo di 500 membri eletti in base a collegi uninominali ( collegi con ca. 100 mila votanti ciascuno, il candidato che ottiene più voti si aggiudica il seggio ). Ma siccome Renzi ( che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita sua ) doveva ( e tuttora deve, come tanti altri politicanti ) mantenere un livello di finto rigore per continuare ad usufruire dei benefici della "casta", il risultato non poteva che essere quello. Ed aggiungo: se avesse veramente voluto dare una svolta a questo costosissimo carrozzone, che allo stato attuale genera solo momenti di pericolosa impasse oeprativa, avrebbe dovuto cominciare a seguire i preziosi consigli di tutti i professionisti che si sono alternati allo studio della Spending Review... che è rimasta ancora nel cassetto e,temo, ci resterà ancora per molto tempo.
> Un'ultima cosa : con il sistema uninominale ( del tipo inglese per capirci meglio ) i candidati operano sul loro territorio, si fanno conoscere dagli elettori, conoscono bene  la loro zona e le conseguenti problematiche che l'affliggono, e possono dare risposte ai loro elettori in loco tramite incontri con cadenza almeno mensile.
> Quando non si ha l'umiltà di saper riconoscere le proprie mancanze e/o incapacità e ci si circonda di yesmen, non si può pretendere di assumere  posizioni rilevanti che non potrebbero mai spettare ( tra l'altro il caso Cameron, al nostro ex primo ministro, proprio non ha insegnato niente ) proprio per la propria manifesta inconcludente inadeguatezza.


Eppure l'idea di abolire il senato non era venuta fuori ad un certo momento ? 

Mi sembra ma potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## brenin (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il prof vale per la tua indiscussa competenza in certi temi





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eppure l'idea di abolire il senato non era venuta fuori ad un certo momento ?
> 
> Mi sembra ma potrei sbagliarmi


Ricordi bene, uscì per un breve attimo e poi sparì nel nulla ( ovviamente ) perchè si resero conto a cosa sarebbero andati incontro.... ( la rivolta dei peones in cerca di poltrone,  poltroncine ed anche sgabelli ).
Non penso sia competenza, ma concreta praticità... immagina se uno come Renzi ( o chi per esso ) facesse il medico di famiglia... quanti esami ci farebbe fare prima di indirizzarci verso lo specialista adatto alla circostanza....


----------



## andrea53 (18 Gennaio 2017)

*però...*



brenin ha detto:


> Grazie del titolo che non ho e che non merito....
> 
> La riforma proposta da Renzi era una porcata senza capo ne coda... se avesse veramente voluto essere costruttivo e nel contempo dare un calcio ( decidete voi dove ) alla metà dei politicanti che occupano scranni ben remunerati, avrebbe dovuto optare - secondo me - per il sistema uninominale e cioè eliminazione totale del senato e costituzione di un unico organo legislativo di 500 membri eletti in base a collegi uninominali ( collegi con ca. 100 mila votanti ciascuno, il candidato che ottiene più voti si aggiudica il seggio ). Ma siccome Renzi ( che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita sua ) doveva ( e tuttora deve, come tanti altri politicanti ) mantenere un livello di finto rigore per continuare ad usufruire dei benefici della "casta", il risultato non poteva che essere quello. Ed aggiungo: se avesse veramente voluto dare una svolta a questo costosissimo carrozzone, che allo stato attuale genera solo momenti di pericolosa impasse oeprativa, avrebbe dovuto cominciare a seguire i preziosi consigli di tutti i professionisti che si sono alternati allo studio della Spending Review... che è rimasta ancora nel cassetto e,temo, ci resterà ancora per molto tempo.
> Un'ultima cosa : con il sistema uninominale ( del tipo inglese per capirci meglio ) i candidati operano sul loro territorio, si fanno conoscere dagli elettori, conoscono bene  la loro zona e le conseguenti problematiche che l'affliggono, e possono dare risposte ai loro elettori in loco tramite incontri con cadenza almeno mensile.
> Quando non si ha l'umiltà di saper riconoscere le proprie mancanze e/o incapacità e ci si circonda di yesmen, non si può pretendere di assumere  posizioni rilevanti che non potrebbero mai spettare ( tra l'altro il caso Cameron, al nostro ex primo ministro, proprio non ha insegnato niente ) proprio per la propria manifesta inconcludente inadeguatezza.


Però il sistema elettorale (l'uninominale di collegio è quello che anche io preferisco) non è materia di riforma costituzionale; fare il sindaco (nella speranza che l'abbia fatto bene - come pare che la maggioranza dei fiorentini pensi - ammesso che non siano una massa di idioti), è un lavoro e non un passatempo. E sull'abolizione totale del Senato posso concordare, anche se una Camera delle Regioni è inclusa in molti degli ordinamenti degli Stati Europei. I componenti di quel nuovo Senato che è rimasto sulla carta non sarebbero stati retribuiti per la funzione, in ogni caso. Mi trovi d'accordo sull'inconsistenza della spending review. Ma chi ha votato no sarà felice di sapere che con quel voto resteranno intatti i sostanziosi rimborsi ai gruppi consiliari regionali, che forse qualcuno troverà il modo di tornare al vecchio ordinamento provinciale, elezioni a suffragio universale incluse. Che restano intatti i poteri di spesa delle Regioni, causa di sprechi inauditi. Insomma, va bene così, non cambierà niente per i prossimi trent'anni e il Paese continuerà ad affondare nella palude dello zerovirgola perché la riforma non era perfetta e l'ordinamento vigente è di una straordinaria bellezza. Una palude consapevole, informata, libera, democratica e ispirata ai valori della Resistenza.  Nella (tragica) realtà, come hanno scritto in diversi, la maggioranza ha votato senza capire cosa. Non dite mai "senza "sapere": è inaccettabile. Visto che l'informazione era accessibile per tutti. E visto che in troppi non hanno risposto al quesito ma sono semplicemente andati a votare per ben altro. 
http://www.uominiebusiness.it/defau...umorediunpaeseimmobile#.WH9GhKsyS54.facebook3,


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ricordi bene, uscì per un breve attimo e poi sparì nel nulla ( ovviamente ) perchè si resero conto a cosa sarebbero andati incontro.... ( la rivolta dei peones in cerca di poltrone,  poltroncine ed anche sgabelli ).
> Non penso sia competenza, ma concreta praticità... immagina se uno come Renzi ( o chi per esso ) facesse il medico di famiglia... quanti esami ci farebbe fare prima di indirizzarci verso lo specialista adatto alla circostanza....


Già e mi ricordo che Grasso non era molto tranquillo di veder realizzata questa possibilità 

Ah si certo immagino che prima di indirizzarsi dal medico adatto dovrei fare esami e controlli inutili


----------



## brenin (18 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Però il sistema elettorale (l'uninominale di collegio è quello che anche io preferisco) non è materia di riforma costituzionale; fare il sindaco (nella speranza che l'abbia fatto bene - come pare che la maggioranza dei fiorentini pensi - ammesso che non siano una massa di idioti), è un lavoro e non un passatempo. E sull'abolizione totale del Senato posso concordare, anche se una Camera delle Regioni è inclusa in molti degli ordinamenti degli Stati Europei. I componenti di quel nuovo Senato che è rimasto sulla carta non sarebbero stati retribuiti per la funzione, in ogni caso. Mi trovi d'accordo sull'inconsistenza della spending review. Ma chi ha votato no sarà felice di sapere che con quel voto resteranno intatti i sostanziosi rimborsi ai gruppi consiliari regionali, che forse qualcuno troverà il modo di tornare al vecchio ordinamento provinciale, elezioni a suffragio universale incluse. Che restano intatti i poteri di spesa delle Regioni, causa di sprechi inauditi. Insomma, va bene così, *non cambierà niente per i prossimi trent'anni e il Paese continuerà ad affondare nella palude dello zerovirgola perché la riforma non era perfetta e l'ordinamento vigente è di una straordinaria bellezza. Una palude consapevole, informata*,* libera, democratica e ispirata ai valori della Resistenza.*  Nella (tragica) realtà, come hanno scritto in diversi, la maggioranza ha votato senza capire cosa. Non dite mai "senza "sapere": è inaccettabile. Visto che l'informazione era accessibile per tutti. E visto che in troppi non hanno risposto al quesito ma sono semplicemente andati a votare per ben altro.
> http://www.uominiebusiness.it/defau...umorediunpaeseimmobile#.WH9GhKsyS54.facebook3,


Parto dal grassetto, che condivido. Prendo l'esempio del Comune di Roma, o della Sanità in Campania ( cito questa Regione solo perchè ultima beneficiaria di ingenti finanziamenti da parte dello Stato ): sono elementi lampanti che indicano che tutte le forze politiche - indistintamente - hanno attinto ( e continuano a farlo ) a piene mani nelle casse statali/pubbliche; ma quello che rende la cosa tragicamente comica, e mi riferisco ad esempio al fatto che il bilancio del comune di Roma per l'esercizio in corso non sia stato approvato ( quando negli anni precedenti si soprassedeva tranquillamente sul deficit di soli 13 miliardi di euro ), è che a livello politico non solo non si vuole cambiare proprio nulla ma si continua ad assumere atteggiamenti che non fanno altro che ulteriormente allontanare/esasperare/deludere l'elettorato, come se si vivesse in due mondi ben distinti e separati in presenza di una frattura "sociale" drammaticamente pericolosa.
Renzi ha sbagliato a "personalizzare" il referendum pur con il partito spaccato ( come giustamente scrivi, penso che molta gente abbia votato in primis contro Renzi ), ha sbagliato a voler giocare tutto sull'esito delle urne, ha sbagliato a non predisporre un piano "B" qualora non fosse arrivata la vittoria, ha sbagliato ad annunciare ai quattro venti che se ne sarebbe andato se la riforma non fose andata in porto, ha sbagliato nel voler continuare a manifestare l'ambiguità che ha sempre contraddistinto il suo governo. La sua proposta era - a mio avviso - solo un blando anestetico da somministrare ad un paziente che avrebbe avuto bisogno di cure intensive.


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro devi porre domande per questioni che siano davvero alla portata della generalità delle persone.
> 
> un secondo errore di Renzi è stato quello di aver impostato sulla domanda unica.   se avesse scorporato in 3-4 quesiti, almeno il CNEL lo riuscivi ad abolire e i senatori riuscivi a ridurli di numero.


.
detto e ridetto che questi politicanti con le parole vorrebbero rendere  il  difficile facile , gioco di parole , ma ora gli Italiani non si fanno più abbindolare e quindi se non hanno un tornaconto un posto di lavoro con la raccomandazione si informano ed ognuno con la propria cultura decide quello che gli pare giusto .
Sempre detto che ha voluto mettere troppa carne al fuoco e li si è scottato , tutti gli avevano consigliato di fare riforme condivise ma dopo la condanna e l'uscita del berlusca si sono materializzati i  voltagabbana della politica per far si che tutto venisse approvato ma con l'incognita referendum, invece insieme potevano arrivare ai due terzi ma voleva farlo fuori e li ha perso una occasione , veramente provveduto.
Ora siamo messi male e come contentino ci fanno prendere qualche posto privilegiato in europa ma la valanga è partita e difficilmente verrà fermata la gente si è rotta le scatole delle parole ora vuole i fatti , sapete che le rivoluzioni sono sempre iniziate con le vessazioni dei popoli?
Quindi la storia non gli ha insegnato niente , non dico che siamo a quei livelli ma ci stanno portando


----------



## andrea53 (18 Gennaio 2017)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perplesso ha detto:


> per questo la democrazia è sopravvalutata


----------



## feather (19 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> La riforma proposta da Renzi era una porcata senza capo ne coda...


Ma è probabile che si potesse fare ben di meglio. E allora?
In attesa della riforma perfetta non cambiamo un cazzo? Tra il peggio e il leggermente meno peggio (cit.) io scelgo il leggermente meno peggio.
Intanto si comincia a cambiare quel poco che si può, è già un passo nella direzione giusta. Se mai ti muovi resti appunto nella palude di merda dove sei.


----------



## andrea53 (20 Gennaio 2017)

*esatto.*



feather ha detto:


> Ma è probabile che si potesse fare ben di meglio. E allora?
> In attesa della riforma perfetta non cambiamo un cazzo? Tra il peggio e il leggermente meno peggio (cit.) io scelgo il leggermente meno peggio.
> Intanto si comincia a cambiare quel poco che si può, è già un passo nella direzione giusta. Se mai ti muovi resti appunto nella palude di merda dove sei.


quotone


----------

